# Fantasy Golf, Join in!



## Surtees

Just throwing this out here to see if there is any interest for some "fun" fantasy golf. 

Here's how it works. 

From the listed field you pick 3 main players, and two alternates. Just say you picked Woods, Kaymer, and Westwood as my three main players and two alternates are (1.) Mickelson, and (2.) Vegas.

All picks have to be in before the start of the tournament. We seem to have a few different time zones represented on this forum, but that should not be a problem. 

Alternates can only be used if one of my three main players have to leave the tournament for any reason except for disqualification, or missing the cut. Example; if Kaymer were to be eaten by an alligator, I could insert my first alternate Mickelson in his place. If Kaymer was -8 before he became dinner, and Mickelson finished the tournament at -7, Mickelson's score would count since Kaymer did not finish the tournament. 

If Woods were to miss the cut @ +1, Kaymer finished the tournament @ -5, and Westwood finished the tournament @ -10, my score for the week would be -14. I couldn't use an alternate's score for Woods because he missed the cut. If another forum member's players finished at -22, I lost by 7 strokes. 

Weekly scores are cumulative until the last major of the year is played. At the end of the last major, the over all winner is the forum member with the lowest number. It's up to each member to keep their score.

Simple Rules
(1) alternates can't be used to replace DQ'd, and/or main players who miss the cut. 
(2) Also, alternates need to be designated "first" and "second". 
(3) Only the players (members' picks) who finish the tournament on Sunday can have their scores used. 
(4) All member's picks have to be posted prior to the start of the tournament.

That's four rules, which is enough. If some issue were to come up, the forum members participating in that tournament could work it out. That, or the forum members could designate a Fantasy league Commissioner who could make a binding ruling based on the facts. Member's scores are based on their players scores, so there is not much to debate when it comes to scoring. 


Quoting FrogsHair here just putting it all in one post.


----------



## Surtees

Overall Leader Broad


Round one

Frog -110
Surtees -40
Hobbit -10
Britzie -14
Cajun +41

Round 2
Surtees -101 
Hobbit -97 
Frog -95
Cajun -18 
Britzie -11
Dennism +12
Broken Tee +24

Round 3
Leader Board 
Surtees -41
Big Hobbit -40
Brokentee -34
Frog -34
Cajun -25
Britzie -24




I'll try keep this updated just remind me if I forget!

If you join in I will start you at an average of everyone else score.


----------



## Surtees

picks for week 2 sorry just cleaning this up to put in a sticky

Big Hobbit

Harrington, Furyk, Ricky Barnes. Alternates Casey, JJ Henry.

Frogshair

Appleby, Goosen, Furyk. A1-Singh. A2-Sabbatini

Surtees

Nick Watney, Spencer Levin, Jimmy Walker A1 Mark Wilson A2 Rory Sabbatini

*So who else wants in????*


----------



## Surtees

I guess the list would be hand.
this weeks field for fantasy golf.

PGATOUR.com - Transitions Championship: Field Information


----------



## Cajun

Ok, I'm in...

Chris DiMarco
Rocco Mediate
Bubba Watson
A1:Sergio Garcia
A2:Jim Furyk


----------



## Surtees

Welcome abroad Cajun!


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit

Harrington +2, Furyk -4, Ricky Barnes E. Alternates Casey, JJ Henry.

Frogshair

Appleby -4, Goosen +1, Furyk -4. A1-Singh. A2-Sabbatini

Surtees

Nick Watney -5, Spencer Levin -1, Jimmy Walker E A1 Mark Wilson A2 Rory Sabbatini -4

Cajun

Chris DiMarco E, Rocco Mediate E, Bubba Watson -1
A1:Sergio Garcia
A2:Jim Furyk

so that makes it 
Frog -7
Surtees -6
Hobbit -2
Cajun -1

At least I had a better start this week!


----------



## Cajun

Man, if I had only moved Sergio into my top 3, he's having a good tourney. I got to watch him finish today, wish I had the time and money to get my game to that level.


----------



## FrogsHair

I am just hoping the "cut line" stays at -1. That way I would have all 3 of my players playing the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

FrogsHair said:


> I am just hoping the "cut line" stays at -1. That way I would have all 3 of my players playing the weekend. :thumbsup:


There's only you with all 3 players left in.

I guess I need my remaining two to turn up the heat


----------



## FrogsHair

Losing a player, or keeping all of one's players can be both good.......or bad. On one hand, one or more of my players' game can go south, and I lose strokes during the week end. Then again, the member who has players who missed the cut could have their remaining players start playing lights out golf. Of course this is probably a rarity, but I have seen it happen. The up side of a player who is playing badly and missed the cut, at least that's the worst score a member will have for that player for the rest of the tournament. 



Big Hobbit said:


> There's only you with all 3 players left in.
> 
> I guess I need my remaining two to turn up the heat


----------



## Surtees

ok I think I'm at
Nick Watney -10, Spencer Levin -3, Jimmy Walker +1(cut)

For Jimmy he shot a first round of even with a 71 and his second round was a score of 72 which is why i have said plus one is that right?
I'f so I'm at -12

We just need the last round and everyone to put their scores up.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Hobbit > Furyk -7, Ricky Barnes -4, Harrington +1 (cut) = -10.

Surtess > Watney -10, Spencer Levin -3, Jimmy Walker +1 (cut) = -12.

Frog > Appleby E, Retief Goosen -4, Jim Furyk -7 = -11

Cajun > Chris DiMarco +3 (cut), Bubba Watson -2, Rocco Mediate +5 (cut) = +6.


Surtess's Nick Watney storms through the field with a stunning 3rd score of 65, taking him to 10 under and helping Team Surtess to -12.

Frog's Stuart Appleby accidently throws it into reverse gear with a +6 round of 77 but Team Frog are only one behind Team Surtess and still have a full compliment of players. Will a player of Appleby's class throw in another poor round? Its not likely, and with the potential of all 3 players being under par...

Team Hobbit are just coasting along on the rails waiting for the final run in, and are a further shot back on -10.

Two of Team Cajun's players have pinched his Hardly Dangerous and were last seen heading for the gate. Bubba Watson has stayed and is on -2 but Team Cajun are 18 shots off the lead on +6.


----------



## FrogsHair

Good job of reporting Hobbit.........:thumbsup:


Big Hobbit said:


> Hobbit > Furyk -7, Ricky Barnes -4, Harrington +1 (cut) = -10.
> 
> Surtess > Watney -10, Spencer Levin -3, Jimmy Walker +1 (cut) = -12.
> 
> Frog > Appleby E, Retief Goosen -4, Jim Furyk -7 = -11
> 
> Cajun > Chris DiMarco +3 (cut), Bubba Watson -2, Rocco Mediate +5 (cut) = +6.
> 
> 
> Surtess's Nick Watney storms through the field with a stunning 3rd score of 65, taking him to 10 under and helping Team Surtess to -12.
> 
> Frog's Stuart Appleby accidently throws it into reverse gear with a +6 round of 77 but Team Frog are only one behind Team Surtess and still have a full compliment of players. Will a player of Appleby's class throw in another poor round? Its not likely, and with the potential of all 3 players being under par...
> 
> Team Hobbit are just coasting along on the rails waiting for the final run in, and are a further shot back on -10.
> 
> Two of Team Cajun's players have pinched his Hardly Dangerous and were last seen heading for the gate. Bubba Watson has stayed and is on -2 but Team Cajun are 18 shots off the lead on +6.


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit said:


> Hobbit > Furyk -7, Ricky Barnes -4, Harrington +1 (cut) = -10.
> 
> Surtess > Watney -10, Spencer Levin -3, Jimmy Walker +1 (cut) = -12.
> 
> Frog > Appleby E, Retief Goosen -4, Jim Furyk -7 = -11
> 
> Cajun > Chris DiMarco +3 (cut), Bubba Watson -2, Rocco Mediate +5 (cut) = +6.
> 
> 
> Surtess's Nick Watney storms through the field with a stunning 3rd score of 65, taking him to 10 under and helping Team Surtess to -12.
> 
> Frog's Stuart Appleby accidently throws it into reverse gear with a +6 round of 77 but Team Frog are only one behind Team Surtess and still have a full compliment of players. Will a player of Appleby's class throw in another poor round? Its not likely, and with the potential of all 3 players being under par...
> 
> Team Hobbit are just coasting along on the rails waiting for the final run in, and are a further shot back on -10.
> 
> Two of Team Cajun's players have pinched his Hardly Dangerous and were last seen heading for the gate. Bubba Watson has stayed and is on -2 but Team Cajun are 18 shots off the lead on +6.


Hobbit > Furyk -8, Ricky Barnes -5, Harrington +1 (cut) = -12.

Surtess > Watney -8, Spencer Levin -3, Jimmy Walker +1 (cut) = -10.

Frog > Appleby -1, Retief Goosen -5, Jim Furyk -8 = -14

Cajun > Chris DiMarco +3 (cut), Bubba Watson -5, Rocco Mediate +5 (cut) = +3.


Team Hobbit players both had good rounds both shooting -1 for the day and stayed in 2nd with a -12.

Team Surtees player both were a little off with both scoring +1 for the day dropping team Surtees to 3rd with a score of -10

Team Frog had the joy of all three players still in the field and they all scored -1 for the day bring Frog to enjoying a win in 1st place

Team Cajun would be glad to hear their only shining light Bubba had the best solo round out of all the teams today with a -3 bring the team to a +3 finish in 4th.

Team Hobbit, Surtees and even more so Team Cajun were all hurt with having players miss the cut. Team Frog has to be congratulated for the wisely picked team that fired well all tournament long.

Stay tuned golf fans for the next thrilling installment and those who didnt play this week feel free to join in next time!

Dont forget to check the leader board too!


----------



## Surtees

This weeks 2011 Arnold Palmer Invitational

PGATOUR.COM - Field List: 2011 Arnold Palmer Invitational
By the why the Tiger is back!
What do you all think double points?


----------



## FrogsHair

I don't have a problem with double points. Let's do it. :thumbsup:

However, let me toss this scenario into our little "fantasy" adventure. We have a golf stat (which I don't agree with) available to us called the "official world golf rankings".

Official World Golf Ranking - ranking - rankings - 3/21/2011 2:20:20 AM

How about this? 

Examples;
Players ranked 1-10 get a multiplier of 1. Kaymer #1, shoots -14, that his score. 
Players ranked 11-20 get a multiplier of 1.20. D. Johnson #11, shoots a -10, his score is -12.
Players ranked 21-30 get a multiplier of 1.50 Quiros #21, shoots a -10, his score is -15.
Players ranked 31-50 get a multiplier of 1.70. J. Rose #31, shoots a -10, his score is -17.
Players ranked 51+ get a multiplier of 2.0. M. Wilson #51, shoots a -7, his score would be -14.

All fractional scores are rounded down. (14.5 would become 14)

What this does is it gives members a chance to catch up by taking a chance on a lower ranked player. The rankings change every week. Members would have to put on their thinking caps to come up with more informed picks. Some tournaments there is only a few players that are in the field that are ranked in the top 30-40. Like when the top 20 decide to take a break.

Of course at the other end of this is getting the game to complicated which might lead to some members not wanting to partake in it.


----------



## FrogsHair

My picks: T. Woods, G. McDowell, D. Johnson. (A-1. KJ Choi, A-2. J. Rose) I figure since Tiger's ex-wife is buying a house 12 miles from his his new place, perhaps his game will improve a few strokes. As for double points, let's do it, and see how it works out. 



Surtees said:


> This weeks 2011 Arnold Palmer Invitational
> 
> PGATOUR.COM - Field List: 2011*Arnold Palmer Invitational
> By the why the Tiger is back!
> What do you all think double points?


----------



## Surtees

FrogsHair said:


> I don't have a problem with double points. Let's do it. :thumbsup:
> 
> However, let me toss this scenario into our little "fantasy" adventure. We have a golf stat (which I don't agree with) available to us called the "official world golf rankings".
> 
> Official World Golf Ranking - ranking - rankings - 3/21/2011 2:20:20 AM
> 
> How about this?
> 
> Examples;
> Players ranked 1-10 get a multiplier of 1. Kaymer #1, shoots -14, that his score.
> Players ranked 11-20 get a multiplier of 1.20. D. Johnson #11, shoots a -10, his score is -12.
> Players ranked 21-30 get a multiplier of 1.50 Quiros #21, shoots a -10, his score is -15.
> Players ranked 31-50 get a multiplier of 1.70. J. Rose #31, shoots a -10, his score is -17.
> Players ranked 51+ get a multiplier of 2.0. M. Wilson #51, shoots a -7, his score would be -14.
> 
> All fractional scores are rounded down. (14.5 would become 14)
> 
> What this does is it gives members a chance to catch up by taking a chance on a lower ranked player. The rankings change every week. Members would have to put on their thinking caps to come up with more informed picks. Some tournaments there is only a few players that are in the field that are ranked in the top 30-40. Like when the top 20 decide to take a break.
> 
> Of course at the other end of this is getting the game to complicated which might lead to some members not wanting to partake in it.


That does sound like it could make it interest and have a good risk reward but I think made it could be used once in a while like the double points as I agree it could make it a bit too complicated. We need to keep it easy so you dont need to spend heaps of time to check your scores. Good idea though. i'll put my picks up later I havent really looked at the field yet.


----------



## Cajun

Ok, let's see if I can stink the place up a little less this week...

Phil Mickelson
Sergio Garcia
Jim Furyk
Camilo Villegas A1
Ricky Fowler A2


----------



## Big Hobbit

Double points sounds good to me.

Another suggestion that might encourage late comers to the league. Anyone wishing to join the league once its started starts with a score of whatever the lowest league member is, +3. So anyone joining this week would come in at -9, 3 behind Cajun.

My choices for the coming week are :-

Ian Poulter
Justin Rose
Ricky Fowler

Tiger Woods
Phil Mickleson


----------



## Surtees

yeah thats not a bad idea hobbit? what are other thoughts of a fair way to let people join in? Hobbits way works well so not to disadvantage the people already playing or do we bring them in at an average of everyong to put the new player mid pack?


----------



## FrogsHair

Why not just start with the Masters? Use the previous weeks before the Masters to iron out any kinks, or try new stuff? Give new participants a chance to start from scratch with everyone else?

The 4 Majors would be double points tournaments. 

Example;

Round 1. April 7 Masters through to the Wells Fargo on May 5th. Double points (5 Tournaments)

Round 2. May 12th Players Championship through to the St Jude Classic on June 9. Double points, (5 tournaments) 

Round 3. June 16 US Open through to the John Deer Classic on July 7. Double points (4 tournaments) 

Round 4. July 14 The Open Championship through to the WGC on August 4. Double points (4 Tournaments)

Round 5. August 11 PGA Championship to played by members who won, and/or finished second (+ ties) the previous 4 rounds.


----------



## Surtees

ok we'll start at the masters and just have fun until them so lets still do double points this week just for fun!


----------



## Surtees

Heres mine for the week bring it on1

Rickie Fowler, Brandt Snedeker, John Senden A1 Gary Woodland A2 Graeme McDowell

Get your entries in everyone!


----------



## FrogsHair

I don't know how the rest of you are doing, but I am already 26 over par...........:rofl:


----------



## Big Hobbit

looks like everyone's having a tough day.

Think I'm at -4.


----------



## Surtees

Heres mine
Rickie Fowler -3, Brandt Snedeker +8, John Senden -1 A1 Gary Woodland +5 A2 Graeme McDowell +8

So with doubles it gives me +8 who's idea was it for double points.......


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit said:


> looks like everyone's having a tough day.
> 
> Think I'm at -4.


If we are doing doubles your at -8 good first round compared to ours...


----------



## Surtees

After the 1st round
Frog is at +22
Cajun is at +2
Hobbit -8
Surtees+8

So team Hobbit has a nice lead atm but a lot can change with double points in a round


----------



## Cajun

Yep, with double points, it will be flip flopping all weekend!


----------



## FrogsHair

Well, unless McDowell can pull about 10 birdies out his back side today, I will be looking forward to next week tournament. :laugh:


Cajun said:


> Yep, with double points, it will be flip flopping all weekend!


----------



## Surtees

Frog T. Woods -6, G. McDowell +9(cut), D. Johnson +7(cut) so +20

Cajun Phil Mickelson 1, Sergio Garcia -3, Jim Furyk -1 so -6

Hobbit Ian Poulter -2, Justin Rose E, Ricky Fowler -4 so -12

Surtees Rickie Fowler -4, Brandt Snedeker +9 (cut), John Senden -1 so +8


----------



## Surtees

This has been an interesting tournament if you want double check the scores I think I got them right. I think I'll be lucky if I make it back to even in this one.


----------



## FrogsHair

You all should be happy that I taking care of last place this week for you..........:rofl:


Surtees said:


> Frog T. Woods -6, G. McDowell +9(cut), D. Johnson +7(cut) so +20
> 
> Cajun Phil Mickelson 1, Sergio Garcia -3, Jim Furyk -1 so -6
> 
> Hobbit Ian Poulter -2, Justin Rose E, Ricky Fowler -4 so -12
> 
> Surtees Rickie Fowler -4, Brandt Snedeker +9 (cut), John Senden -1 so +8


----------



## Big Hobbit

Frog's scores may be wrong, if I've calculated it correctly. Looks loke you've double doubled Woods.

Sorry Frog but if I've got it right that makes you +26


----------



## Surtees

oh sorry frog I think Hobbits right.... my bad


----------



## Surtees

Frog T. Woods -1, G. McDowell +9(cut), D. Johnson +7(cut) so +30

Cajun Phil Mickelson -2, Sergio Garcia -2, Jim Furyk -2 so -12

Hobbit Ian Poulter -1, Justin Rose -2, Ricky Fowler -6 so -18

Surtees Rickie Fowler -6, Brandt Snedeker +9 (cut), John Senden -5 so -4

All Teams apart from team Frog had a good round today all improving their scores. This has been a weekend for team frog to forget.


----------



## FrogsHair

Thanks for reminding me. :headbang:


Surtees said:


> Frog T. Woods -1, G. McDowell +9(cut), D. Johnson +7(cut) so +30
> 
> Cajun Phil Mickelson -2, Sergio Garcia -2, Jim Furyk -2 so -12
> 
> Hobbit Ian Poulter -1, Justin Rose -2, Ricky Fowler -6 so -18
> 
> Surtees Rickie Fowler -6, Brandt Snedeker +9 (cut), John Senden -5 so -4
> 
> All Teams apart from team Frog had a good round today all improving their scores. This has been a weekend for team frog to forget.


----------



## Surtees

With Martin Laird taking the overall win at -8.

This is how the rest of us faired

Frog T. Woods -1, G. McDowell +9(cut), D. Johnson +7(cut) so +30

Cajun Phil Mickelson -1, Sergio Garcia -4, Jim Furyk -3 so -16

Hobbit Ian Poulter -2, Justin Rose -6, Ricky Fowler E so -16

Surtees Rickie Fowler E, Brandt Snedeker +9 (cut), John Senden -1 so +16

So we have tie for 1st with Cajun and Hobbit tied at -16, with Fowler hurting both Hobbits and Surtees final score. Well that wraps up this weeks fun be sure to join in for next weeks fun where team Surtees and even more so team Frog will try to recover from this weeks nightmares.


----------



## Surtees

This Weeks Shell Houston Open

PGATOUR.com - Shell Houston Open: Field Information

Heres my picks.

Spencer Levin, Marc Leishman, Anthony Kim A1 Stuart Appleby A2 Nick O'Hern


----------



## FrogsHair

Suicide is not an option.........:laugh:


Surtees said:


> With Martin Laird taking the overall win at -8.
> 
> This is how the rest of us faired
> 
> Frog T. Woods -1, G. McDowell +9(cut), D. Johnson +7(cut) so +30
> 
> Cajun Phil Mickelson -1, Sergio Garcia -4, Jim Furyk -3 so -16
> 
> Hobbit Ian Poulter -2, Justin Rose -6, Ricky Fowler E so -16
> 
> Surtees Rickie Fowler E, Brandt Snedeker +9 (cut), John Senden -1 so +16
> 
> So we have tie for 1st with Cajun and Hobbit tied at -16, with Fowler hurting both Hobbits and Surtees final score. Well that wraps up this weeks fun be sure to join in for next weeks fun where team Surtees and even more so team Frog will try to recover from this weeks nightmares.


----------



## FrogsHair

My picks: Elkington, Leonard, Couples. A-1 Allenby, A-2 Love III. Hopefully none of these guys won't want to leave early to get in some extra practice time at Augusta National.


Surtees said:


> This Weeks Shell Houston Open
> 
> PGATOUR.com - Shell Houston Open: Field Information
> 
> Heres my picks.
> 
> Spencer Levin, Marc Leishman, Anthony Kim A1 Stuart Appleby A2 Nick O'Hern


----------



## Big Hobbit

OUCH!

Rickie Fowler's triple bogey 7 on the last sure didn't do me any favours.

Team Hobbit for the Shell Houston Open:-

Robert Karlsson, Ben Curtis, Louis Oosthuizen. Alternates, Hunter Mahan & Steve Stricker.


----------



## Surtees

yeah damn you rickie fowler!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Big Hobbit said:


> OUCH!
> 
> Rickie Fowler's triple bogey 7 on the last sure didn't do me any favours.





Surtees said:


> yeah damn you rickie fowler!!!!!!!


Typical youngster You give them the benefit of all your experience and what happens when you let them run free:dunno:

I'm sure he'll be decent when he grows up


----------



## Surtees

Yes I think his like most younger people in sport the skill is there but it takes time to build consistence


----------



## Cajun

Team Crawfish for this week!
Ernie Els
Steve Stricker
Y.E. Yang
A1:Lucus Glover
A2at Perez


----------



## Surtees

Surtees 
Spencer Levin +2, Marc Leishman -3, Anthony Kim E A1 Stuart Appleby A2 Nick O'Hern = -1

Cajun
Ernie Els -1 Steve Stricker -5 Y.E. Yang +5 A1:Lucus Glover A2at Perez =-1

Team Hobbit 

Robert Karlsson -1, Ben Curtis -2, Louis Oosthuizen E. Alternates, Hunter Mahan & Steve Stricker. = -3

Frog
Elkington -4, Leonard +3, Couples -1. A-1 Allenby, A-2 Love III = -2

Its close after the first round Team frog are in much better shape then last weekend. Someone else turn for a update tomorrow


----------



## Surtees

Surtees 
Spencer Levin +8(cut), Marc Leishman -1, Anthony Kim -8 A1 Stuart Appleby A2 Nick O'Hern = -1

Cajun
Ernie Els -1 Steve Stricker -5, Y.E. Yang +6(cut) A1:Lucus Glover A2at Perez =E

Team Hobbit 

Robert Karlsson +6(cut) , Ben Curtis -4 , Louis Oosthuizen -3. Alternates, Hunter Mahan & Steve Stricker. = -1

Frog
Elkington -5, Leonard +3 (cut), Couples -1 . A-1 Allenby, A-2 Love III = -3

I know I said someone else could do this but I was bored. most teams today seem to have a mixed bag team surtees had Kim -8 and then Levin +8 just to pick one out. All teams have had one player miss the cut to keep things even for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## FrogsHair

I'd have to say Hobbit's team is the favorite going into the week end.


Surtees said:


> Surtees
> Spencer Levin +8(cut), Marc Leishman -1, Anthony Kim -8 A1 Stuart Appleby A2 Nick O'Hern = -1
> 
> Cajun
> Ernie Els -1 Steve Stricker -5, Y.E. Yang +6(cut) A1:Lucus Glover A2at Perez =E
> 
> Team Hobbit
> 
> Robert Karlsson +6(cut) , Ben Curtis -4 , Louis Oosthuizen -3. Alternates, Hunter Mahan & Steve Stricker. = -1
> 
> Frog
> Elkington -5, Leonard +3 (cut), Couples -1 . A-1 Allenby, A-2 Love III = -3
> 
> I know I said someone else could do this but I was bored. most teams today seem to have a mixed bag team surtees had Kim -8 and then Levin +8 just to pick one out. All teams have had one player miss the cut to keep things even for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Surtees

hmm not sure on that one hobbit your cut player is only at +3 so your in there with a good chance. But dont worry about me Leishman will come good and I'll come through for a flying win.....


----------



## FrogsHair

My reasoning is that Hobbit has two players playing well. I only have one, as do you and Cajun. The "cut players" can't do any more damage. It would not surprise me to read that Couples drops out for what ever reason. I think Mickleson was being pretty honest when he said he was not trying to win this week's tournament, but trying to prepare for next week's Masters.


Surtees said:


> hmm not sure on that one hobbit your cut player is only at +3 so your in there with a good chance. But dont worry about me Leishman will come good and I'll come through for a flying win.....


----------



## FrogsHair

Here's the latest greatest after round 3 as best as I can figure out; Still pretty close....for 3rd place:rofl:

Cajun @ -8
Hobbit @ -7
Surtees @ -4
Frog @ -3

Too bad none of us had Mickleson. A nice 63 and new course record for him today.


----------



## FrogsHair

Kudos to Philly Mick. Not only did he win the tournament, he has surpassed Woods in the OWGRs.

As for our little competition here's what I figured out. Please check your scores.

Hobbit -10
Cajun -9
Surtees -1
Frog +3

Next week we start playing for real with the Masters. Our local odds makers have Tiger an 8 to 1 favorite, with Mickleson right there with him. Maybe Mickleson, but Woods? I am not so sure about him. Suspect putting and those "bikini waxed" Augusta National greens don't usually collide well with each other.


----------



## FrogsHair

Here are my Masters picks. Mickleson, Woods (taking a chance picking TW), and Westwood. A-1 Kaymer, A-2 Watney. Hopefully I won't finish in last place again with this trio. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

So Team Hobbit win the warm ups. Let's see if my luck continues.

My picks for the Master's are as follows:-

Luke Donald, Ian Poulter, Ricky Fowler. A1 Mickleson. A2 Westwood.

Good luck everyone, let battle commence.


----------



## Cajun

My Master's picks:

Phil Mickelson 
Steve Stricker 
Angel Cabrera
A1: Paul Casey
A2: Ricky Barnes


----------



## Surtees

Guess I should put my picks in too!
NICK WATNEY, GRAEME MCDOWELL, ANTHONY KIM A1 BUBBA A2 MATT KUCHAR

I do like Mickelson and woods but lets keep things interesting.


----------



## FrogsHair

Well it all starts tomorrow. Looks like just the four of us, but perhaps someone else might join in. I put a make shift spread sheet together to keep track of the scores. 

The Masters is one of two golf tournaments (The Open) that I do spend time watching on TV. Hopefully the "talking heads" won't be to disruptive. 

Just looking at everyone's picks, Cajuns "Cabrera" stands out He is a fine golfer, and could very easily win this week. 

I heard today the "Masters" green stimp will remain at 14, or higher during the 4 day tourney. 9-12 is average on the pro circuit they also said. Some days I think my home course measures around 5. I have also read that some of the pros practice their putting on hardwood basketball courts just to get a feel for the speed.


----------



## Surtees

oh yes it must be like putting on glass


----------



## Big Hobbit

Oh no! 

Donald won the par 3 comp. No one has gone on to win the real thing after winning the par 3 comp. Hopefully its time to put that jinx to bed :cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees

oh no hobbit his going to miss that cut because of that!:cheeky4:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Surtees said:


> oh no hobbit his going to miss that cut because of that!:cheeky4:


Ha! "he who laughs last...." Hope I'm still smiling come Sunday evening.


----------



## Surtees

yes we will see who gets to laugh last. I think I've been 3rd every time so far so it must be my turn to come first......


----------



## Cajun

You boys see where they slapped Rick Fowler's hand for wearing his cap bacward at the players meeting? I'm curious to see how loud he dresses now.


----------



## Surtees

nope I missed that one they need to put him and dly together! that would be a bright round....


----------



## FrogsHair

Fowler wear cap backwards atthe Masters - Bing

Hers's some links about the issue.


----------



## FrogsHair

Here's the "Unofficial" official standings after round 1. (check your own scores :dunno 

Cajun -3
Frog -3
Hobbit E
Surtees 3 


Now just for fun, here are the adjusted scores if each of us, keeping the same 5 players each of us picked, used the lowest 3 scores of those 5 players: Cajun -7, Frog -3, Hobbit -2, Surtees -1


----------



## Surtees

oh I'm winnig I have the highset score!!!!!! oh its golf i want the lowest dont i....... oh well the weekend is still young


----------



## Big Hobbit

Poulter lost the plot over the last few holes, going from -2 to +2, but Donald recovered well from a poor start.


----------



## FrogsHair

After Round Two; Again, check your own scores to make it official.... 

Frog ............. -14
Hobbit ........... -10
Cajun ............ -7
Surtees........... +5

Lots of good scoring today, with a lot of good players missing the cut of +1. What Surtee's players did to him today was nothing short of brutal. Tiger Woods looks like he might be able to give that youngster a run for his money. I was hoping Mcllroy would post another low round. I would like to see him win this event. 

I will be on the road tomorrow for most of the day, but I will post the third round scores after we get situated in our room. It might be later in the evening, so if anyone else wants to do it earlier, no problemo.....


----------



## Surtees

oh no well thats me I say go Jason Day some them what a Aussie has. This is the only major a Aussie hasnt won. Lets see if Jason or Ogilvy can change that!


----------



## Big Hobbit

After rnd 3.

Cajun -14

Frog -11

Hobbit -10









Surtees +8


Only just realised this hasn't been updated. Good luck for rnd 4


----------



## Big Hobbit

For me, one of the best Master's I've seen for quite some time.

Woods charge on the front 9, and could he do the same on the back 9? Not quite but great to see him getting back to his best.

At one point there were 5 players sharing the lead on 10 under but at the end of the day Schwartzel's finish over the closing holes was stunning.

The results for this week's Fantasy League:-

Frog -16
Cajun -15
Hobbit -10
Surtees +8

Team Frog leapt above Team Cajun to the winner's circle helped by Woods superb 67.


----------



## Surtees

oh well I failed this one I should of pick a all aussie group of Day, Scott and Ogilvy that would of given me -34 anyway next!


----------



## FrogsHair

Thanks for updating this past week's tourney. I forgot that when I left home the spread sheet was on another computer. Then to top it off I had forgotten my password to log on here. Thought I knew it. Just now reset all that.The other issue is this hotel's high speed internet turns out to be not so high speed. 

So I have a one shot lead going into next week's tourney. I watched Mcllroy's melt down. That was not good. I did not care to see a couple of others take the lead, but I am happy with the eventual winner. I did think Mickleson should have played better. Seems like everytime he has a chance to get closer to being #1 in the world, he does not play well.

We'll be home tomorrow. My wife's, sister's surgery is today. Barring any unforseen complications, we start home in the early AM. Hopefully the snow will be all gone. We drove in 300 miles of it comong up here. :dunno:


----------



## Cajun

ok, here's my picks for the Valero Texas Open

Justin Leonard
David Duval
Geoff Ogilvy
a1:Angel Cabrera
a2:Stewart Cink


----------



## Surtees

ok going an all Aussie line up this week one week to late....

Adam Scott, Geoff Ogilvy, John Senden A1 Nick O'Hern A2 Steve Elkington

The question is- Is Adam Scott and Geoff Ogilvy spent from the masters or riding a high from good finishes only time will tell!

Heres the field PGATOUR.com - Valero Texas Open: Field Information


----------



## FrogsHair

My trio for the Valero gig. A. Scott, A. Cabrera, M. Laird. A-1 Leonard; A-2 Elkington


----------



## Big Hobbit

My choices

Ryan Palmer, Jhonattan Vegas, JJ Henry. A1-Brandt Snedeker, A2-Spencer Levin


----------



## Big Hobbit

Scores after 2 rounds of the Texas open

Surtees
A Scott -2, Geoff Ogilvy -3, John Senden +1 = -4

Cajun
Geoff Ogilvy -3, David Duval +3, Justin Leonard +4 = +4

Froghair
Adam Scott -2, Martin Laird +2, Angel Cabrera +5(m/C) = +5

Hobbit
Jhonattan Vegas E, JJ Henry +1, Ryan Palmer +7(m/c) = +8

A very windy 2nd day saw a number of players blown off course, and some like Geoff Ogilvy who grew up playing the windy Melbourne courses coping very well with the conditions. Frog's Cabrera & Hobbit's Ryan Palmer were quite literally blown off the course, both missing the cut with scores of +5 & +7. As ever, cream always rises to the top and Surtees, who has struggled in the early weeks of the league has stormed into an 8 shot lead, and has a 12 shot lead over last place Hobbit who is propping up the field.


----------



## Surtees

What a ripper Go the Aussie Trio and yes you are right playing around here geelong/melbourne we do take a beating by the wind. even more so on the coastal courese like where I played yesterday.


----------



## Surtees

Scores after 2 rounds of the Texas open

Surtees
A Scott -4, Geoff Ogilvy -1, John Senden +1 = -4

Cajun
Geoff Ogilvy -1, David Duval +7, Justin Leonard +3 = +9

Froghair
Adam Scott -4, Martin Laird -1, Angel Cabrera +5(m/C) = E

Hobbit
Jhonattan Vegas +4, JJ Henry +6, Ryan Palmer +7(m/c) = +17

Team Surtees is still sitting in the lead with -4 Team frog were the big movers in the right way today hitting even, Team Cajun fell off a little to +9 and Team hobbit moved in the wrong way in a big way. I think he will be spending time in the 19th tomorrow.


----------



## FrogsHair

here are the final scores. Please check your own scores to make it official
Surtees..........Even Par
Frog.............+2
Cajun............+12
Hobbit...........+18

That must have been some tough golf course those people played on. I did not watch any of it since I have been out of town for for while.

Here are the updated scores after the second week of play.
Frog...........-14
Cajun ......... -3
Surtees.........8
Hobbit..........8
A little spread is beginning to develop, but nothing real alarming going into week three.


----------



## Surtees

Yes I had my first win and I didn't go backwards in the overall standings!

Heres my picks for this weeks are-
Jason Day, Stuart Appleby, Nick O'Hern, A1 Marc Leishman A2 Aaron Baddeley

So far the all Aussie line up has worked lets see if it can work again!

And here is the field PGATOUR.com - The Heritage: Field Information


----------



## Big Hobbit

Mmm, not a good week for Team Hobbit.

My choices for the coming week are:-

Luke Donald, Francesco Molinari, Ricki Fowler. A1 Brandt Snedecker. A2 Matt Kucher.


----------



## FrogsHair

My trio for this week; J. Day, L. Donald, and M. Kuchar. A1 Furyk----A2 Els

Hopefully this bunch will play well for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cajun

Blake Adams
Ernie Els
Camilo Villegas
A1:Rocco Mediate
A2:Bo Van Pelt


----------



## FrogsHair

Here are the partial scores for RD 1. First round play has been suspended prior to completion. I did not check to see which members players still need to finish. As always check your own scores for accuracy. I did not watch any of it today, but I do know that Garret Willis is leading with a 
-7. I never heard of him until today. :dunno:

Frog -9
Cajun -4
Hobbit E
Surtees E


----------



## Surtees

All my guys are fuinish but by my math I'm -1 for the day.
Just all check the score I think they must of finish more of the round.

Surtees -1
Cajun -5
Frog -9
Hobbit E

All the players we have selected finished their rounds


----------



## Big Hobbit

Sure looks like Frog is storming away with this week's comp.

Team Frog -23

J Day -8
L Donald -11
Kuchar -4

Surtees -8

J Day -8
Appleby +5
O'Hern -5

Team Hobbit -2

Donald -11
F. Molinari +4
R Fowler +5

Cajun +2

B. Adams -4
Villegas -5
Els +11


----------



## FrogsHair

Just got back into town from an Easter camping trip. As always check your own scores for accuracy.
This week:
Frog -24
Surtees -10
Hobbit -3
Cajun 6


Season To Date Scores

Frog -38
Surtees 2
Cajun 3
Hobbit 5

I ain't saying a word, except good luck next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Nice work Frog I'm moving un the right direction though. You know what they say though the bigger they are the harder they fall!


----------



## Surtees

This weeks PGATOUR.com - Zurich Classic of New Orleans: Field Information

Nick O'Hern, Graeme McDowell, Robert Allenby(its rare for him to have to bad weekends in a row heres hoping)
A1 Luke Donald A2 Rickie Fowler 

Good luck


----------



## Big Hobbit

Luke Donald, Ben Crane, Justin Rose. A1 KJ Choi, A2 John Senden


----------



## FrogsHair

Here's my trio. My original bunch was identical to Hobbit's, so I made a couple of changes
L. Donald, N. Watney, B. Watson. A-1 KJ Choi; A-2 J. Rose.

I think (hope) Donald will continue to play well. Hopefully his drive to be #1 in the world is still there. Watson should finish in the money. Watney is my dark horse. So far this year he has played well, but he could just as easily MC at this tournament.

My alternates could wind up playing better than three gamers. I like Choi's game, and Rose is a pretty good player in his own right.

I am getting ready to do my 6 month State Park gig this week, so I will be busy getting things ready for that. I will post scores as time permits. The Park I am going to has no phone, or internet service. However, there is a big dry wash out there that, except for no grass, resembles a nice par 5 fairway. With a sandy bottom, I will be able to get my carry yardage down pat. Plenty of time to practice my game. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

good luck Frog do you mean you are being the park ranger for 6 months?


----------



## Cajun

Well, I think I'm gonna bench Ernie....

Rory Sabatini
Nick Watney
K.J. Choi
A1: John Daly
A2:Vijay Singh


----------



## FrogsHair

No, not as a Ranger. I do seasonal work for Nevada State Parks during different times of the year, which consists of various duties. I am a retired EPA compliance inspector, so I pass along info along the lines of Environmental Protection as needed. For instance; Sunday I will be helping out with 1.25 mile hike for park visitors. Other times I will be campground hosting, which involves helping out campers with their questions about the area, and their camping rigs. I also do general clean up, plumbing, electrical, and trail maintenance....all on my own. And yes, i have been known to clean a few bathrooms, and showers.  My wife also helps out with medical emergencies, and other stuff at the visitor's center. We sometimes help find those hikers who get lost every so often. Last Sunday I chauffeured the Easter Bunny to various parts of the park so she could deliver smiles, and candy. A couple of weeks before that it was helping out with this Park's annual car show. Last fall I monitored a 25 mile excavation of a utilities trench to make sure everything was done properly. This 6 month stretch will involve living in the park in our RV, 4 nights/5 days a week. (we have a very comfortable RV) An extra set of eyes and ears for the Park Rangers you might say. Worst part of my duties is dealing with drunk campers who cause grief for others. I give them two choices to either quiet down, or go to jail. Best part of the job is I get alot of exercise, and get paid to get said exercise. :thumbsup:


Surtees said:


> good luck Frog do you mean you are being the park ranger for 6 months?


----------



## FrogsHair

Here's the scores after the first day. Be sure to check your scores.
Frog -11
Surtees -4
Cajun -3
Hobbit -2

Tomorrow's another 54 holes for each of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

FrogsHair said:


> No, not as a Ranger. I do seasonal work for Nevada State Parks during different times of the year, which consists of various duties. I am a retired EPA compliance inspector, so I pass along info along the lines of Environmental Protection as needed. For instance; Sunday I will be helping out with 1.25 mile hike for park visitors. Other times I will be campground hosting, which involves helping out campers with their questions about the area, and their camping rigs. I also do general clean up, plumbing, electrical, and trail maintenance....all on my own. And yes, i have been known to clean a few bathrooms, and showers.  My wife also helps out with medical emergencies, and other stuff at the visitor's center. We sometimes help find those hikers who get lost every so often. Last Sunday I chauffeured the Easter Bunny to various parts of the park so she could deliver smiles, and candy. A couple of weeks before that it was helping out with this Park's annual car show. Last fall I monitored a 25 mile excavation of a utilities trench to make sure everything was done properly. This 6 month stretch will involve living in the park in our RV, 4 nights/5 days a week. (we have a very comfortable RV) An extra set of eyes and ears for the Park Rangers you might say. Worst part of my duties is dealing with drunk campers who cause grief for others. I give them two choices to either quiet down, or go to jail. Best part of the job is I get alot of exercise, and get paid to get said exercise. :thumbsup:



Sounds like some interesting work I'd love to get paid to go for bush walks. I hope the toilet your cleaning is a drop toilet...that wouldn't be much fun.
You should so pics up of the park and your rv.

Thanks for up dating the scores too you had a good start to the weekend.


----------



## FrogsHair

here you go. Valley of fire - Bing Images

I'll work on picts of the RV........




Surtees said:


> Sounds like some interesting work I'd love to get paid to go for bush walks. I hope the toilet your cleaning is a drop toilet...that wouldn't be much fun.
> You should so pics up of the park and your rv.
> 
> Thanks for up dating the scores too you had a good start to the weekend.


----------



## FrogsHair

So, after round two, the scores are as follows;

Frog -20
Cajun -5
Surtees -3
Hobbit E

Josh Teater? Who's he? 

The cut turned out to be -1 which means McDowell, Rose, and Sabbatini have left the course for good this week.

I will most likely be off line until Monday evening, so good luck to all of you for the week end. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Here we go here are the finals score I think I figuare out the cut line right correct me if I did it wrong Team Frog continoues his winning way. And to add insult to injury in some cases I've put in the alternatives score just so you can see what could of been

Surtees
Nick O'Hern -7, Graeme McDowell +3, Robert Allenby-4 = -8
A1 Luke Donald -7 A2 Rickie Fowler -6

Hobbit
Luke Donald -7, Ben Crane -3, Justin Rose +6 = -4
A1 KJ Choi -10, A2 John Senden -8
Frog
L. Donald -7, N. Watney -6, B. Watson -12. =-25
A-1 KJ Choi -10; A-2 J. Rose+6.
Cajun
Rory Sabatini +4 Nick Watney -6 K.J. Choi -10 =-12
A1: John Daly +6 A2:Vijay Singh -4


Leader Board with Frog well out in front!
Frog -63
Cajun -9
Surtees -6
Hobbit 1


----------



## FrogsHair

I can't find the actual field of player for the Wells Fargo tourney, but I will pick this bunch since they are supposed to be there. :dunno: Mickleson, Kaymer, Mcllroy. A-1 Watson, A-2 Casey. I will double check before the tourney starts. I am not sure of Kaymer's, and Mickleson's play right now, but if they are in the tourney, they are my picks. :thumbsup:

Thanks Surtees. I checked your link, and all my guys are there. Hopefully Mickleson, and Kaymer will still be playing Sunday.


----------



## Surtees

I found the field here it is I didnt check your players though PGATOUR.com - Wells Fargo Championship: Field Information
My team for this one is.

Jim FURYK, Nick WATNEY, Dustin JOHNSON 
A1 KAYMER A2 MICKELSON


----------



## Big Hobbit

Rory McIllroy, Dustin Johnson, Bubba Watson.

A1 JJ Henry, A2 John Senden.

And may the good Lord smile on Team Hobbit before it get's lapped by Team Frog.


----------



## FrogsHair

I think you are safe this week. I am about due for a let down. 


Big Hobbit said:


> Rory McIllroy, Dustin Johnson, Bubba Watson.
> 
> A1 JJ Henry, A2 John Senden.
> 
> And may the good Lord smile on Team Hobbit before it get's lapped by Team Frog.


----------



## Surtees

Frog
Mickleson -10, Kaymer E, Mcllroy +3. A-1 Watson, A-2 Casey = -7

Surtees
Jim FURYK -7 , Nick WATNEY +7, Dustin JOHNSON +7 =+7

Hobbit
Rory McIllroy +3, Dustin Johnson +7, Bubba Watson -3. +7

A1 JJ Henry, A2 John Senden.

Cajun not team ????? so I guess he can have +10 which is just +3 on thw worse score is this fair?


Leader board

Frog -70
Cajun +1
Surtees +1
Hobbit +8


Gee I think we need a new season or Frog is running laps around us all.....


----------



## Surtees

This weeks how about double point it might help us catch Frog cause really we need to do something........
PGATOUR.com - THE PLAYERS Championship

Jason Day,Phil Mickelson, Rory Sabbatini A1 Tiger Woods A2 Adam Scott


----------



## FrogsHair

Luke Donald, Adam Scott, Tiger Woods. A-1 Choi, A-2 Allenby. 

You can start a new session. No problem from my side of the pond.


----------



## Surtees

I think thats something we need to sort out where does a season start end? do we run a weekly comp and then a separate one for the majors? what do you guys think?


----------



## FrogsHair

Each of the 4 majors should start (or end) a schedule of playing events. I think we addressed this way back in the beginning to give new members, and returning members a new starting point. jmho..:thumbsup:


Surtees said:


> I think thats something we need to sort out where does a season start end? do we run a weekly comp and then a separate one for the majors? what do you guys think?


----------



## Cajun

Surtees said:


> Cajun not team ????? so I guess he can have +10 which is just +3 on thw worse score is this fair?


Wow, I sure thought I posted a team last week. I've been away from my computer some, and lost track of that one...oh well...

This week for the Players

Blake Adams
Tiger Woods
Bubba Watson
A1:Lucas Glover
A2: Y.E. Yang


----------



## Big Hobbit

Phil Micklson, Luke Donald, Steve Stricker.

A1 Tiger Woods. A2 John Senden

And some magic dust please.

P.S. I'm quite happy to leave the league as it is right through till after the last Major. Frog has earned the points, and there's every reason to think that anyone of us can match him over the next 8 weeks. Besides, even a blind squirrel (Hobbit) will find a nut eventually.


----------



## britzie

Luke Donald, Phil Mickelson, Jim Furyk
A1 Tiger Woods, A2 Ben Crane


----------



## Surtees

Welcome to the game Britzie!!!!! Goodluck well just not as much luck as I need.....


----------



## Surtees

Nick Watney had a cracking first round shooting 64 for -8. Tiger withdrew from the first round after nine hole shooting 42 after 9 hole so you guys should be glad for that one.....

After the first round(as always check your own score)

Surtees
Jason Day -3, Phil Mickelson -1, Rory Sabbatini -5 =-8

Hobbit
Phil Micklson -1, Luke Donald -3, Steve Stricker -3 = -7

Cajun
Blake Adams E, Tiger Woods(W/D), Blake Adams E A1:Lucas Glover -7 =-7

Britzie
Luke Donald -3, Phil Mickelson -1, Jim Furyk -1 =-5

Frog
Luke Donald -3, Adam Scott +4, Tiger Woods (W/D). A-1 Choi -2 =E


----------



## Surtees

With David tomes in the lead at -10 and a cut of even this is how we stand after 2 rounds Team Hobbit and Frog were the biggest movers for the day.

Hobbit
Phil Micklson -2, Luke Donald -8, Steve Stricker -8 = -18

Surtees
Jason Day -5, Phil Mickelson -2, Rory Sabbatini -6 =-13

Frog
Luke Donald -8, Adam Scott +4(cut), Tiger Woods (W/D). A-1 Choi -6 =-10

Cajun
Blake Adams +4(cut), Tiger Woods(W/D), Bubba Watson -2 A1:Lucas Glover -8 =-6

Britzie
Luke Donald -8, Phil Mickelson -2, Jim Furyk +3(cut) =-7


----------



## Big Hobbit

Think Britzie's score should read -7


----------



## Cajun

Man, I'm just not able to pick a team that can carry 3 players past the cut....


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit said:


> Think Britzie's score should read -7


What do you mean it does......:cheeky4:

Thanks for the pick up mate!


----------



## Surtees

Graeme McDowell and Nick Watney hold the lead at -11 with a few other players at -10 and -9 so it should make for a good last round! Check your scores and my math to apparently.... 

Hobbit
Phil Micklson -5, Luke Donald -8, Steve Stricker -10 = -23

Surtees
Jason Day -7, Phil Mickelson -5, Rory Sabbatini -8 =-20

Frog
Luke Donald -8, Adam Scott +4(cut), Tiger Woods (W/D). A-1 Choi -9 =-13

Britzie
Luke Donald -8, Phil Mickelson -5, Jim Furyk +3(cut) =-10 

Cajun
Blake Adams +4(cut), Tiger Woods(W/D), Bubba Watson +2 A1:Lucas Glover -9 =-3


----------



## Surtees

K.J Choi wins in a one hole play off with David Toms. Frog must really be thanking his lucky stars that Tiger withdrew there…… but no one could stop Hobbit from taking out this weeks round!


Hobbit
Phil Mickelson -5, Luke Donald -10, Steve Stricker -8 = -23

Surtees
Jason Day -9, Phil Mickelson -5, Rory Sabbatini -6 =-20

Frog
Luke Donald -10, Adam Scott +4(cut), Tiger Woods (W/D). A-1 Choi -13 =-19

Britzie
Luke Donald -10, Phil Mickelson -5, Jim Furyk +3(cut) =-12

Cajun
Blake Adams +4(cut), Tiger Woods(W/D), Bubba Watson -2 A1:Lucas Glover -1 =+1

For the round

1st. Hobbit -23
2nd. Surtees -20
3rd. Frog -19
4th. Britzie -12
5th. Cajun +1

Overall Leader Broad

Frog -99
Surtees -19
Hobbit -15
Britzie -1 
Cajun +2

Britzie gets a start of +11 3 more then the last place from last week and ends at -1 once this weeks score is taken off. If anyone doesn’t like this please suggest an alternative.

The gap has been closed a little on Frog but there is still some work to be done!


----------



## Surtees

This week its the Crowne Plaza Invitational at Colonial heres the field PGATOUR.com - Crowne Plaza Invitational at Colonial: Field Information

My picks are Jason Day, Paul Goydos, Rory Sabbatini A1.David Toms A2. Sergio Garcia


----------



## Big Hobbit

Ben Curtis, Hunter Mahan, Matt Kucher. A1 John Senden, A2 JJ Henry


----------



## Surtees

What Hobbit no yes I won the week and knocked of frog??????


----------



## FrogsHair

Congrats to Hobbit. :thumbsup: I needed the rest.  Still, -9 with only two players for the weekend is not too shabby. 

Slim pickings this week, but I will give it my best effort. 

Matt Kuchar, Hunter Mahan, and Jason Day. A-1 Matin Laird, A-2 Adam Scott

I guessing Scott is still not playing as well as Day is. :dunno: Toss up with those two.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Surtees said:


> What Hobbit no yes I won the week and knocked of frog??????


Sorry Luke, hardly had chance for a good gloat started work a silly o'clock on Friday, and have hardly stopped for days, apart from Saturday's round.



FrogsHair said:


> Congrats to Hobbit. :thumbsup: I needed the rest.  Still, -9 with only two players for the weekend is not too shabby.
> 
> Slim pickings this week, but I will give it my best effort.
> 
> Matt Kuchar, Hunter Mahan, and Jason Day. A-1 Matin Laird, A-2 Adam Scott
> 
> I guessing Scott is still not playing as well as Day is. :dunno: Toss up with those two.


Thanks Frog. Didn't mean to beat you, honest. Had hoped to give you another week's headstart


----------



## Cajun

Lucas Glover (since my Tigger sub was my only performer last week)
Anthony Kim 
Angel Cabera
A1: Justin Leonard
A2: Hunter Mahan

GO TEAM!


----------



## britzie

Zach Johnson, Ben Crane, Hunter Mahan. A1: Stewart Cink A2: Chad Campbell


----------



## Surtees

David Toms has continued his good form and is joint leader with Chez Reavie at -8. For us no one really had a stand out start with me holding a one shoot lead although it's close.

Surtees	
Jason Day +1, Paul Goydos E, Rory Sabbatini -2 =-1

Britzie	
Zach Johnson -2, Ben Crane +5, Hunter Mahan -3. = E

Cajun
Lucas Glover +1, Anthony Kim*-3, Angel Cabrera +2 A1: = E

Frog
Matt Kuchar +2, Hunter Mahan -3, and Jason Day +1= E

Hobbit
Ben Curtis +4, Hunter Mahan -3, Matt Kuchar +1 =+2


----------



## Surtees

David Toms has continued his good form and shoot a back to back 62 to be -16 and solo leader. For us I had a good round with all players improving on their rounds of yesterday. Everyone else apart from Britzie improved on their scores of yesterday Ben Crane just let the team down there.... The cut line was even.
Surtees 
Jason Day -1, Paul Goydos -5, Rory Sabbatini -8 =-14

Cajun
Lucas Glover -5, Anthony Kim-3, Angel Cabrera E = -8

Frog
Matt Kuchar -2, Hunter Mahan -4, and Jason Day -1= -7

Hobbit
Ben Curtis +2(CUT), Hunter Mahan -4, Matt Kuchar -2 =-4 

Britzie 
Zach Johnson -3, Ben Crane(CUT) +10, Hunter Mahan -4. = +3


----------



## Surtees

David Toms had a shocker and is now 2nd at -12 with Charlie Wi in the lead at -13 all of us improved from yesterday apart from team Cajun whos players put it into reverse today. (check your scores as always!)

Surtees 
Jason Day -1, Paul Goydos -8, Rory Sabbatini -7 =-16

Frog
Matt Kuchar -5, Hunter Mahan -5, and Jason Day -1= -11

Hobbit
Ben Curtis +2(CUT), Hunter Mahan -5, Matt Kuchar -5 =-8

Cajun
Lucas Glover -3, Anthony Kim-E, Angel Cabrera E(cut) = -3

Britzie 
Zach Johnson -4, Ben Crane(CUT) +10, Hunter Mahan -5. = +1


----------



## Surtees

David Toms found form again taking the win at -15 with Charlie Wi second at -14. For us I dropped a couple of shoots and Team Surtees and Frog have tied for the win this week. Special mention to Britzie who ended up -4 great recovery after the big cut score of +10. (check your scores as always!)

Surtees 
Jason Day -3, Paul Goydos -5, Rory Sabbatini -4 =-12

Frog
Matt Kuchar -4, Hunter Mahan -5, and Jason Day -3= -12

Hobbit
Ben Curtis +2(CUT), Hunter Mahan -5, Matt Kuchar -4 =-7

Britzie 
Zach Johnson -9, Ben Crane(CUT) +10, Hunter Mahan -5. = -4

Cajun
Lucas Glover -2, Anthony Kim+2, Angel Cabrera E(cut) = E

Overall Leader Broad

Frog -111
Surtees -31
Hobbit -22
Britzie -5
Cajun +2


----------



## Surtees

this weeks field PGATOUR.com - HP Byron Nelson Championship: Field Information

My picks
Jason Day, John Senden, Rory Sabbatini A1 Dustin Johnson A2 Matt Kuchar 


I've made big changes.....


----------



## Big Hobbit

I've consulted the chicken bones, and sprinkled more pixie dust onto my laptop.

Sergio Garcia, Nick Watney, Brandt Snedecker.

A1 Anthony Kim, A2 Dustin Johnson


----------



## johnsonkid

Frog's scores may be wrong, if I've calculated it correctly. Looks loke you've double doubled Woods.

Sorry Frog but if I've got it right that makes you +26


----------



## Surtees

Hi Johnsonkid where abouts are you refering to doulble doubled woods? Would you like to play too?


----------



## FrogsHair

Here you go. Matt Kuchar, KJ Choi, Jason Day. A1-Dustin Johnson, A-2 Sabbatini. Just picking guys I think will make the cut. 

I am not a big fan of Sabbatini, but he a good A-2 pick for me..........:laugh:

BTW, -12 last week is the correct score for my picks. (+26 ?????)


----------



## Big Hobbit

Big Hobbit said:


> I've consulted the chicken bones, and sprinkled more pixie dust onto my laptop.
> 
> Sergio Garcia, Nick Watney, Brandt Snedecker.
> 
> A1 Anthony Kim, A2 Dustin Johnson


Looks like my chicken bones are faulty. Sergio has an infected finger nai and may not play.


----------



## britzie

Jason Day, Nick Watney, Rory Sabbatini 
A1: Ben Crane A2: Chad Campbell


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit said:


> Looks like my chicken bones are faulty. Sergio has an infected finger nai and may not play.


Tiemfor a new chicken then....... do you just want to go with your A! or pick again it hasnt started yet


----------



## Big Hobbit

Surtees said:


> Tiemfor a new chicken then....... do you just want to go with your A! or pick again it hasnt started yet


I've edited my choice and dumped Garcia. Knowing my luck he'll turn up and turn it on...


----------



## Surtees

FrogsHair said:


> Here you go. Matt Kuchar, KJ Choi, Jason Day. A1-Dustin Johnson, A-2 Sabbatini. Just picking guys I think will make the cut.
> 
> I am not a big fan of Sabbatini, but he a good A-2 pick for me..........:laugh:
> 
> BTW, -12 last week is the correct score for my picks. (+26 ?????)


Yeah not sure on the +26 but it would help us catch you....:cheeky4:
And Sabbatini has worked for me lately


----------



## FrogsHair

Sabbs is a good golfer, and if he was at the top of my list to pick from I would throw him in there as one of my picks. I am just not a fan of his on course behavior. I've seen it in person, and it does not show the PGA in a good light. Also he has been on other fantasy teams that have scored better than my picks for that week. 


Surtees said:


> Yeah not sure on the +26 but it would help us catch you....:cheeky4:
> And Sabbatini has worked for me lately


----------



## Surtees

to tell you the turth I think I have only seen him on TV a few time and not really taken much notice of him just watching the scores though he seems to have been consistant maybe not setting the course on fire or winning but consistant and I think its important to try and get consistant scorers in there and then maybe a roughy who might just make or break you.....
Now that I've built him up I bet he misses the cut... lol


----------



## Big Hobbit

Big Hobbit said:


> Looks like my chicken bones are faulty. Sergio has an infected finger nai and may not play.





Big Hobbit said:


> I've edited my choice and dumped Garcia. Knowing my luck he'll turn up and turn it on...


Technology and old men don't mix. I'm sat here cursing Garcia after dropping him as per above, and I see he's leading. So I log in to check to see who I'd replaced him with to find I hadn't saved the edit...


----------



## Surtees

I guess you've got him them.....


----------



## Surtees

Geoff Overton has the lead at -6. Of us Hobbit has the lead thanks to Garcia…….. Bet your glad your edit didn't work now. And I couldn’t find Cajuns entry? Did I miss it?

Hobbit
Sergio Garcia-4, Nick Watney -2, Brandt Snedecker(couldn't find him on the list????).

A1 Anthony Kim +2 = -4

Britzie
Jason Day +2, Nick Watney -2, Rory Sabbatini -1 = -1

Surtees
Jason Day +2, John Senden E, Rory Sabbatini -1 = +1 

Frog
Matt Kuchar -1, KJ Choi +1, Jason Day +2 = +2


Cajun
?????????


----------



## Cajun

Surtees said:


> And I couldn’t find Cajuns entry? Did I miss it?


No, you didn't miss it, I did...been working 12s and just spaced on it this week...D'OH!


----------



## Surtees

oh bum 12s are fun arent they...... it hust seems like sleep work eat and repeat


----------



## Cajun

Surtees said:


> oh bum 12s are fun arent they...... it hust seems like sleep work eat and repeat


Yep, that's exactly it, I wasn't thinking about the computer at all. This week is a little less stressfull for sure.


----------



## FrogsHair

PGATOUR.com - the Memorial Tournament presented by Nationwide Insurance: Field Information

I think this is right..... I probably should re-sharpen my darts.

Perhaps if a member misses a a week of picks, like what happened to Cajun, their previous weeks's picks stay active until they up date their picks?


----------



## Surtees

Wow tough weekend! Sorry I didn’t do any update I’ve been busy and I just noticed no one else had done the updates so here they are check your own scores to be sure
Frog
Matt Kuchar E, KJ Choi +7, Jason Day-1 = +6
Britzie
Jason Day -1, Nick Watney +1, Rory Sabbatini +9 = +9

Surtees
Jason Day -1, John Senden +3, Rory Sabbatini +9 = +11

Hobbit
Sergio Garcia+3, Nick Watney +1, Brandt Snedecker(couldn't find him on the list????).

A1 Anthony Kim +13 = +17

Cajun
Lucas Glover(didn’t play) ,Anthony Kim+13 ,Angel Cabera (didn’t play)
A1: Justin Leonard +6
A2: Hunter Mahan(didn’t play) = +19

Leader board 
Frog -93
Surtees -8
Hobbit +2
Britzie +8 
Cajun +21


----------



## Surtees

For this week Jason Day has the weekend off so who am i to pick now?????

Matt Kuchar, Luke Donald, Nick Watney A1 Phil Mickelson A2 Dustin Johnson


----------



## Big Hobbit

Luke Donald, Martin Laird, Dustin Johnson.

A1 Matt Kucher. A2 K.J. Choi.

I've tried pixie dust and chicken bones. Wednesday night I'm gonna dance naked round the garden waving my 7 iron. Not sure what the neighbours will think of a 240lb bald guy whooping and a hollering around the garden... I expect a visit from the police.


----------



## Surtees

lol can you flim that from above the waist and and post it up on here for us to all have a good laugh?


----------



## Big Hobbit

Surtees said:


> lol can you flim that from above the waist and and post it up on here for us to all have a good laugh?


Mmm, I could post up the pics from the golf charity calendar we did at the golf club a few years back. All naked guys with the naughty bits covered, e.g. me crouched lining up a putt with my leg just far enough across to one side to hide the... er bits.

Honestly, not good viewing on an empty stomach


----------



## FrogsHair

Mickleson, Watney, and the new #1 Donald. A-1 Choi A-2 Sabbatini

Hobbit, I am picturing you dancing naked in your garden with your 7 iron. For some reason, I just don't think the 7 iron fits in with your type of garden. :dunno: Perhaps you should switch to a 2 iron, which would be my personal choice in this situation. BTW, do your irons have head covers?


----------



## Big Hobbit

FrogsHair said:


> Mickleson, Watney, and the new #1 Donald. A-1 Choi A-2 Sabbatini
> 
> Hobbit, I am picturing you dancing naked in your garden with your 7 iron. For some reason, I just don't think the 7 iron fits in with your type of garden. :dunno: Perhaps you should switch to a 2 iron, which would be my personal choice in this situation. BTW, do your irons have head covers?


No head cover but an extra stiff shaft


----------



## britzie

Stewart Cink, Matt Kuchar, Ryan Moore 
A1 Phil Mickelson, A2 Bubba Watson


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit said:


> No head cover but an extra stiff shaft


 this is going down hill fast!


----------



## FrogsHair

Your talking about the "slope" right? 


Surtees said:


> this is going down hill fast!


----------



## Surtees

After round 2 Steve Stricker has a three shoot lead at -9 and for us Britzie has a one shoot lead at -12. Cajun's picks have carried over.

Britzie
Stewart Cink -3, Matt Kuchar -4, Ryan Moore -5 = -12

Surtees
Matt Kuchar -4, Luke Donald -5, Nick Watney(I couldn’t find him?), A1 Phil Mickelson -2 = -11

Frog
Mickleson -2, Watney(I couldn’t find him?), and the new #1 Donald-5. A-1 Choi -1 =-8

Hobbit
Luke Donald -5, Martin Laird +2(cut), Dustin Johnson -3= -7

Cajun
Lucas Glover +6(cut) ,Anthony Kim(didn’t play) ,Angel Cabrera -1 A1: Justin Leonard +1 = +6


----------



## Surtees

Steve Stricker took a one stroke win at -16. For us team Surtees had a good win followed by Britzie. I hope Cajun makes it back this week to update his team as this is hurting his score.

Surtees
Matt Kuchar -15, Luke Donald -8, Nick Watney(I couldn’t find him?), A1 Phil Mickelson -7 = -30

Britzie
Stewart Cink -3, Matt Kuchar -15, Ryan Moore -4 = -22

Hobbit
Luke Donald -8, Martin Laird +2(cut), Dustin Johnson -12= -18

Frog
Mickleson -2, Watney(I couldn’t find him?), and the new #1 Donald -8. A-1 Choi -4 = -14

Cajun
Lucas Glover +6(cut) ,Anthony Kim(didn’t play) ,Angel Cabrera -4 A1: Justin Leonard +9 = +11
Overall Leader Broad


Frog -107
Surtees -38
Hobbit -16
Britzie -14
Cajun +32


----------



## Surtees

This weeks PGATOUR.com - FedEx St. Jude Classic: Field Information


----------



## Surtees

John Senden, Robert Allenby, Brandt Snedeker A1 Lee Westwood A2 Vijay Singh


----------



## britzie

Posting early this week - going to New York for the first time on Wednesday!
Zach Johnson, Lee Westwood, Sergio Garcia
A1 David Toms, A2 Retief Goosen


----------



## Big Hobbit

David Toms, Lee Westwood, John Senden.

A1 Ben Curtis A1 Brian Davis


----------



## FrogsHair

Lee Westwood, David Toms, Johnathan Byrd. A-1 Robert Allenby, A-2 Zach Johnson
These picks might go down in flames. :rofl: Except for Westwood. 


This is a pretty mediocre field to choose from. Westwood should win this thing hands down. There's no one else until Robert Karlsson, who not even in the top 20. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees

yes it's pretty average I just noticed I stuffed up and put westwood as A! oh well lets see what the others can do!


----------



## Cajun

Zach Johnson, Sergio Garcia, Y.E. Yang A1:Camilo Villegas A2:Billy Mayfair

Yay, I got my picks in this week! Sorry I've been so absent guys, work has been taking a lot of time and energy lately.


----------



## Surtees

welcome back Cajun!!!! glad you got your picks in your carry over picks may have struggled to flied a team this week.


----------



## Cajun

They appear to have been struggling over the last few weeks...


----------



## Surtees

David Mathis has the lead at -5. For us it was a tough round with no one under. I hold a 5 shoot lead but who knows where the weekend will take us?????(check your own scores)

Surtees
John Senden -1, Robert Allenby E, Brandt Snedeker +1 = E

Frog
Lee Westwood -1, David Toms +5, Johnathan Byrd +1 = +5

Hobbit
David Toms +5, Lee Westwood -1, John Senden -1 = +5

Britzie
Zach Johnson +3, Lee Westwood -1, Sergio Garcia +8 = +10

Cajun
Zach Johnson +3, Sergio Garcia +8, Y.E. YangE = +11


----------



## Big Hobbit

er, +5-1-1 = +3... or is it +5 where the water goes down the plug hole the wrong way??


----------



## Cajun

Big Hobbit said:


> er, +5-1-1 = +3... or is it +5 where the water goes down the plug hole the wrong way??


HAHA! That's pretty funny. :laugh:


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit said:


> er, +5-1-1 = +3... or is it +5 where the water goes down the plug hole the wrong way??


lol nice one mate..... 
I was sure I saw a +1 and -1 thats why you need to check it... sorry


----------



## Surtees

Robert Karisson holds a three shoot lead at -9. For us I still lead at even, with all players making the cut and Cajun seems to be in a world of pain with two players cut. The cut line was +2.

Surtees
John Senden +2, Robert Allenby +1, Brandt Snedeker -3 = E

Hobbit
David Toms +5(CUT), Lee Westwood -1, John Senden +2= +4

Frog
Lee Westwood -1, David Toms +5(CUT), Johnathan Byrd -1 = +3

Britzie
Zach Johnson +1, Lee Westwood -1, Sergio Garcia +7(CUT) = +7

Cajun
Zach Johnson +1, Sergio Garcia +7(CUT), Y.E. Yang +3(CUT) = +11


----------



## Surtees

Robert Karisson holds a one shoot lead at -11. For us I still lead at -4 finally broken into under lets see what the final days play gives us.

Surtees
John Senden +2, Robert Allenby -2, Brandt Snedeker -4 = -4

Frog
Lee Westwood -2, David Toms +5(CUT), Johnathan Byrd -3 = E

Hobbit
David Toms +5(CUT), Lee Westwood -2, John Senden +2 = +5

Britzie
Zach Johnson +1, Lee Westwood -2, Sergio Garcia +7(CUT) = +6

Cajun
Zach Johnson +1, Sergio Garcia +7(CUT), Y.E. Yang +3(CUT) = +11


----------



## Surtees

Robert Karisson and Harrison Frazar tied on -13 and then Harrison went on to win in the play off. For us Frog Jumped in for the win taking a one shot lead.(as always check your own scores.)
Frog
Lee Westwood -6, David Toms +5(CUT), Johnathan Byrd -2 = -3

Surtees
John Senden +7, Robert Allenby -5, Brandt Snedeker -4 = -2

Britzie
Zach Johnson -1, Lee Westwood -6, Sergio Garcia +7(CUT) = E

Hobbit
David Toms +5(CUT), Lee Westwood -6, John Senden +7 = +6

Cajun
Zach Johnson -1, Sergio Garcia +7(CUT), Y.E. Yang +3(CUT) = +9

Leader board 
Frog -110
Surtees -40
Hobbit -10
Britzie -14
Cajun +41

The US Open is up next so does this conclude this round and we start fresh for the open or does the open finish this round?


----------



## Surtees

US Open The field for the 2011 U.S. Open

My picks
Luke Donald, Lee Westwood, Jason Day A1 Phil Mickelson A2 Martin Kaymer


----------



## Cajun

Surtees said:


> Cajun +41
> 
> The US Open is up next so does this *conclude this round *and we start fresh for the open or does the open finish this round?


Now that would be helpful. :laugh:

My Open picks:
Dustin Johnson
Jason Day
Phil Mickelson
A1: Ben Crane
A2: Zach Johnson


----------



## Big Hobbit

Luke Donald, Lee Westwood, Phil Mickleson.

A1 Jim Furyk. A2 KJ Choi.


----------



## FrogsHair

Luke Donald, Lee Westwood, Steve Stricker. A-1 Mickleson A-2 Kuchar

I may not win, but it was easy picks. 

I also have no problem with this kicking of a new round. "The Open" can start the next round.


----------



## Surtees

Ok so this concludes this round and we will start fresh for the the open and here are the final standings.
Overall Leader Broad

1st. Frog -110
2nd. Surtees -40
3rd. Hobbit -10
4th. Britzie -14
5th. Cajun +41

Congratulations to Frog who has been the run away leader and winner of this round you win bragging rights this time.:thumbsup:
and hard luck to Cujan you win the wooden spoon!:cheeky4:

Lets see what happend next round!

Do we want to start with double points for the open?


----------



## FrogsHair

My vote is that all 4 majors should be double points. I am not one to brag. Just was lucky a few times. :thumbsup:



Surtees said:


> Ok so this concludes this round and we will start fresh for the the open and here are the final standings.
> Overall Leader Broad
> 
> 1st. Frog -110
> 2nd. Surtees -40
> 3rd. Hobbit -10
> 4th. Britzie -14
> 5th. Cajun +41
> 
> Congratulations to Frog who has been the run away leader and winner of this round you win bragging rights this time.:thumbsup:
> and hard luck to Cujan you win the wooden spoon!:cheeky4:
> 
> Lets see what happend next round!
> 
> Do we want to start with double points for the open?


----------



## Surtees

Sounds good to me too and winning by 70 isn't really just a bit of luck.....


----------



## 373

For the U.S. Open

Steve Stricker
Luke Donald
Bubba Watson

a-Phil Mickelson
a-Hunter Mahan


----------



## broken tee

Phil Mikelson
Bubba Watson
(A1) Aj choi
Jim Furyk
(A2) Zack Johnson

this is why I don't gamble I suck at it too


----------



## britzie

Phil Mickelson, Nick Watney, Bubba Watson
A1 Dustin Johnson, A2 Steve Stricker


----------



## Surtees

Welcome Dennis and Bob.

Bob you just need to say who your alternatives are. You just need to post it up something like this

Phil Mikelson, Bubba Watson, Aj choi A1:Jim Furyk A2:Zack Johnson


----------



## FrogsHair

I like your picks. 


broken tee said:


> Phil Mikelson
> Bubba Watson
> (A1) Aj choi
> Jim Furyk
> (A2) Zack Johnson
> 
> this is why I don't gamble I suck at it too


----------



## 373

Let me explain how good I am at picking winners. I picked the last 2 Ky Derby winners. I picked the last 2 NBA champions. (yes I picked against the hometown Heat). I picked the World Series winner.

Last week, in the Yahoo Fantasy Golf league in which I've been playing, in which my team's name is "Lost Balls"... 3 of my 4 players and 3 of my 4 alternates missed the cut.

You don't have a lot to fear unless you stand in front and slightly to the right of me on the golf course.


----------



## Surtees

lol nice one Dennis that probably the most dangerous place to stand in front of me too but for bob the most dangerous spot is at right angles!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> lol nice one Dennis that probably the most dangerous place to stand in front of me too but for bob the most dangerous spot is at right angles!


yes. right behind you, you shoot then toot:headbang:


----------



## Surtees

Rory McIroy set the course of fire all weekend breaking records and the hopes of every other golfer out there to be the runaway winner at -16. The next closest out there was my mate Jason Day at -8.
For us with the double points there has been some winners and some losers but keep playing you never know what will happen between now and the next major!
Surtees
Luke Donald +5, Lee Westwood -6, Jason Day -8 = -9 with double -18

Frog
Luke Donald +5, Lee Westwood -6, Steve Stricker -1= -2 with double =-4

Cajun
Dustin Johnson +1, Jason Day -8, Phil Mickelson +7 = Even with double = double even!

Hobbit
Luke Donald +5, Lee Westwood -6, Phil Mickleson +7 =+6 with double +12

Dennis
Steve Stricker -1, Luke Donald +5, Bubba Watson +9 = +14 with double +28

Britzie
Phil Mickelson +7, Nick Watney +6, Bubba Watson +9 = +22 with double +44

Broken
Phil Mikelson +7, Bubba Watson +9, Jim Furyk +7 = +23 with double +46

Leader board
Surtees -18
Frog -4
Cajun E
Hobbit +12
Dennis +28
Britzie +44
(really)Broken +46

P.S check your own scores and dont be afaird to update the scores on here if I haven't done it it only takes a few minutes


----------



## Surtees

This weeks PGATOUR.com - Travelers Championship: Field Information just back to normal scoring too

My picks

Hunter Mahan, Padraig Harrington, Nick O'Hern A1 Geoff Ogilvy A2 Aaron Baddeley


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Rory McIroy set the course of fire all weekend breaking records and the hopes of every other golfer out there to be the runaway winner at -16. The next closest out there was my mate Jason Day at -8.
> For us with the double points there has been some winners and some losers but keep playing you never know what will happen between now and the next major!
> Surtees
> Luke Donald +5, Lee Westwood -6, Jason Day -8 = -9 with double -18
> 
> Frog
> Luke Donald +5, Lee Westwood -6, Steve Stricker -1= -2 with double =-4
> 
> Cajun
> Dustin Johnson +1, Jason Day -8, Phil Mickelson +7 = Even with double = double even!
> 
> Hobbit
> Luke Donald +5, Lee Westwood -6, Phil Mickleson +7 =+6 with double +12
> 
> Dennis
> Steve Stricker -1, Luke Donald +5, Bubba Watson +9 = +14 with double +28
> 
> Britzie
> Phil Mickelson +7, Nick Watney +6, Bubba Watson +9 = +22 with double +44
> 
> Broken
> Phil Mikelson +7, Bubba Watson +9, Jim Furyk +7 = +23 with double +46
> 
> Leader board
> Surtees -18
> Frog -4
> Cajun E
> Hobbit +12
> Dennis +28
> Britzie +44
> 
> 
> eally)Br(roken +46 Yes really! I'll tell julia on you and she'll take away all your beer you big dolt.:cheeky4:


----------



## FrogsHair

I don't have TV where I am RV hosting, but I did make myself a DIY AM radio antenna, so I could get the scores. All I kept thinking about was who in this fantasy golf game had Rory on their team. I get home (days off) and I find no one had him. I figure at least one player would have had him. Did some of you buy into the notion that since he imploded at the Master's, that he was done for good? I don't know why I did not pick him, because I had a bet at the race book for him to win it out right at 11:1. 

However, 2nd place is OK for the week.

Speaking of bets, apparently his father has a bet at 500:1 that his son will win "The Open" by the year 2014. If he wins it, his dad will collect $400,000 of what ever money value they are using over there. Pounds? Euros? :dunno:


----------



## Surtees

Yes I was surprised no one had him either I umed and about it but I didnt in the end.... oh well I cant complain it could be worse look at Bob's score.....
Oh no he might tell on me again for picking on him!


----------



## broken tee

I was totally honest with you; I suck at these things, so if you're going to rub it in I'm going to complain to the real Adimistrator that a pup like you is picking on a kind and sweet elderly person like me... you little *&^%$#@!


----------



## FrogsHair

BT, it involves numbers so it's just a math project to figure out a formula. Perhaps I will share my formula when we meet in Fillmore for say 2 strokes a side......? :thumbsup:


broken tee said:


> I was totally honest with you; I suck at these things, so if you're going to rub it in I'm going to complain to the real Adimistrator that a pup like you is picking on a kind and sweet elderly person like me... you little *&^%$#@!


----------



## Surtees

gee Frog do you have a formula for this???? I just try and pick players in form and higher ranking one.......

And Bob bring it!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> gee Frog do you have a formula for this???? I just try and pick players in form and higher ranking one.......
> 
> And Bob bring it!


You're darn lucky I can't swim that far.:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees

it would be funny to see you try though Bob!

Everyone dont forget to put your picks in for this week!


----------



## FrogsHair

Is this the right one? Pretty sure it is. Not many big names in this one. 
Travelers Championship Player Field


----------



## Surtees

Yep thats the one I think most must be taking the week off after the open.
Heres my picks again
Hunter Mahan, Padraig Harrington, Nick O'Hern A1 Geoff Ogilvy A2 Aaron Baddeley


----------



## broken tee

Padraig Harrington, VJ Singh, Ian Poulter, A1 Geoff Ogilvy, A2 Anthony Kim.

I would most likely have to rest at the north Island of New Zealand


----------



## FrogsHair

Bubba Watson, Brandt Snedeker, Hunter Mahan. A-2 Briny Baird A-2 Paul Goydos

I hope John Daly does well in this event. Actually I just hope my three picks all make the cut.  This should be very low scoring event in relation to par. Quite a few top 50 players in this event, who all play about the same. 

My sleepers would be Laird, Jansen, Moore, and O'Hair. Na? Verplank? 

No real formula, but for two strokes a side I could come up with something. :laugh:

Perhaps: f(t) = [ ((n + 1)/2) (1 + x^2 / n)^(-n/2 - 1/2) ] / [ (n/2) (PI n) :dunno: :laugh:


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Bubba Watson, Brandt Snedeker, Hunter Mahan. A-2 Briny Baird A-2 Paul Goydos
> 
> I hope John Daly does well in this event. Actually I just hope my three picks all make the cut.  This should be very low scoring event in relation to par. Quite a few top 50 players in this event, who all play about the same.
> 
> My sleepers would be Laird, Jansen, Moore, and O'Hair. Na? Verplank?
> 
> No real formula, but for two strokes a side I could come up with something.
> 
> Perhaps: f(t) = [ ((n + 1)/2) (1 + x^2 / n)^(-n/2 - 1/2) ] / [ (n/2) (PI n)




you're wasting good math, Keep in mind that 10 out of 9 Australians from Geelong don't understand statistics


----------



## FrogsHair

"10 out of 9" is some pretty good math in itself. I am sure that comes from the Yogi Berra's math principles. He once said that "90% of all putts that don't reach the hole, do not fall in". Then again he also said "I really didn't say everything I said". :dunno:


broken tee said:


> you're wasting good math, Keep in mind that 10 out of 9 Australians from Geelong don't understand statistics


----------



## britzie

Ryan Moore, Bubba Watson, Hunter Mahan
A1 Chad Campbell, A2 Fredrik Jacobson


----------



## Cajun

Ok my picks for the week.

Jim Furyk
Anthony Kim
Bubba Watson
A1: Boo Weekly
A2: John Daly


----------



## Surtees

it's also said the 76.3456234566% of stats are made up on the spot!


----------



## Surtees

A delayed round two this is the scores as the stand note not all players have finished their second round the cut is projected to be -3
Britzie
Ryan Moore-6(not finished), Bubba Watson -5, Hunter Mahan E (not Finished cut projection -3)
=-11

Frog
Bubba Watson -5, Brandt Snedeker -7 (finished), Hunter Mahan E (not Finished cut projection -3). 
=-12

Broken
Padraig Harrington -1(not Finished cut projection -3), VJ Singh -4(not F), Ian Poulter -4 F
=-9

Cajun
Jim Furyk -3 (round 2 not finished play suspened)
Anthony Kim -2 (Finished cut projection -3)
Bubba Watson -5 (finished)
=-8

Dennis (Carry over from last week because of no update)
Steve Stricker N/A
Luke Donald N/A
Bubba Watson -5
a-Phil Mickelson N/A
a-Hunter Mahan E (not Finished cut projection -3)
=-5

Surtees
Hunter Mahan E (not Finished cut projection -3), Padraig Harrington -1(not Finished cut projection -3), Nick O'Hern -3 NF
=-4

Hobbit (Carry over from last week because of no update)
Luke Donald N/A, Lee Westwood N/A, Phil Mickleson N/A

A1 Jim Furyk -3 NF A2 KJ Choi N/A
=-3


----------



## Surtees

Fredrik Jacobson won with -20 there was some pretty good scores this week from the playing group which lead to some good scores for us. Congratulations Britzie who took out a runaway win for the week! A couple of people didn’t update this week so remember to update weekly. It didn’t really hurt Dennis but the same can’t be said about hobbit. Frog has also jumped into the overall lead by one stoke!

Britzie
Ryan Moore-19, Bubba Watson -9, Hunter Mahan -8 =-36

Frog
Bubba Watson -9, Brandt Snedeker -11, Hunter Mahan -8 =-28

Broken
Padraig Harrington -4, VJ Singh -8, Ian Poulter -11 =-23

Dennis (Carry over from last week because of no update)
Bubba Watson -9, a-Hunter Mahan -8 =-17

Cajun
Jim Furyk -3(cut), Anthony Kim -2 (cut), Bubba Watson -9 = -14

Surtees
Hunter Mahan -8, Padraig Harrington -4, Nick O'Hern -1 =-13

Hobbit (Carry over from last week because of no update)
A1 Jim Furyk -3
=-3

Round two(current)
Leader board
Frog -32
Surtees -31
Cajun -14
Britzie +8
Hobbit +9
Dennis +11
(really)Broken +23


----------



## Surtees

This weeks PGATOUR.com - AT&T National: Field Information


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Fredrik Jacobson won with -20 there was some pretty good scores this week from the playing group which lead to some good scores for us. Congratulations Britzie who took out a runaway win for the week! A couple of people didn’t update this week so remember to update weekly. It didn’t really hurt Dennis but the same can’t be said about hobbit. Frog has also jumped into the overall lead by one stoke!
> 
> Britzie
> Ryan Moore-19, Bubba Watson -9, Hunter Mahan -8 =-36
> 
> Frog
> Bubba Watson -9, Brandt Snedeker -11, Hunter Mahan -8 =-28
> 
> Broken
> Padraig Harrington -4, VJ Singh -8, Ian Poulter -11 =-23
> 
> Dennis (Carry over from last week because of no update)
> Bubba Watson -9, a-Hunter Mahan -8 =-17
> 
> Cajun
> Jim Furyk -3(cut), Anthony Kim -2 (cut), Bubba Watson -9 = -14
> 
> Surtees
> Hunter Mahan -8, Padraig Harrington -4, Nick O'Hern -1 =-13
> 
> Hobbit (Carry over from last week because of no update)
> A1 Jim Furyk -3
> =-3
> 
> Round two(current)
> Leader board
> Frog -32
> Surtees -31
> Cajun -14
> Britzie +8
> Hobbit +9
> Dennis +11
> (really)Broken +23


I've improved...really these are my next picks; Stuart Appelby, Adam Scott, Ernie Ellis A1 Boo Weekly A2 Anthony Kim

I'll be gone next week so let em ride


----------



## FrogsHair

I believe this is the field for the next event. 
PGATOUR.com - AT&T National: Field Information


----------



## broken tee

yes, correct, positive, absolutely, true, not false, negetive plus negetive equals positive, right, not wrong, not left.


----------



## Surtees

My picks

Mark Wilson, Nick Watney, K.J. Choi A1 Adam Scott A2 Rickie Fowler


----------



## Cajun

Hey I'm not last 

Anthony Kim
Ricky Fowler
Jim Furyk
A1:Lucas Glover
A2:Bo Van Pelt


----------



## Surtees

top job Cajun we've got bob to bring up the rear now!


----------



## britzie

Nick Watney, Bryce Molder, Ryan Moore
A1 Bill Haas A2 John Merrick


----------



## FrogsHair

Watney, Choi, Mahan. A-1 Glover, A-2 Kim.

Shooting from the hip this week I am. Kim is way over due. I think he has partied his way out of serious contention. That is until his pocket book starts shrinking, so maybe. Watney is a big chance for me. Choi is pretty steady. Mahan played well last week. As for Glover, I have no idea how he will perform. I don't think any of these guys will win it, but they should score well enough to keep me in contention......


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> top job Cajun we've got bob to bring up the rear now!


Just remember this Lukemister "the first shall be last and the last shall be first" and I'm going to Wendover/bendover Nevada and gamble next weekend. I should take my clubs and play the course there, but the master won't let me. Oh Well! its only my pride:cheeky4:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Just got home in the wee small hours after two weeks in the sun... 

I've not looked at who's doing what, and have just picked 3 straight across on the start sheet, and picked my alternates as the 1st 2 players on the next line down - alternatively, I'm happy for someone to do a random draw for me.

KJ Choi, Spencer Levin, Kyle Stanley.

A1 Erik Compton. A2 Bill Lunde.


----------



## Surtees

Hobbit
KJ Choi -7, Spencer Levin -2, Kyle Stanley -4 = -13

Frog
Watney -1, Choi -7, Mahan +3 = -5

Britzie
Nick Watney -1, Bryce Molder -4, Ryan Moore +2 = -3

Surtees
Mark Wilson +5(cut), Nick Watney -1, K.J. Choi -7 = -3

Dennis
Steve Stricker(not playing), Luke Donald(not playing), Bubba Watson (not playing)

a-Phil Mickelson (not playing)
a-Hunter Mahan +3
=+3

Broken
Stuart Appelby +7 (DQ), Adam Scott -3, Ernie Ellis(couldn’t find) A1 Boo Weekly(WD after first round) A2 Anthony Kim +8 (cut)
=+12

Cajun
Anthony Kim +8 (cut), Ricky Fowler -3, Jim Furyk +8 (cut) = +13


----------



## FrogsHair

I did not check anyone else's AT&T scores. Mine was -25 for Watney -15, Choi -9 , and Mahan -1. I will double check it. 

Here's a link to the John Deere Classic field; PGATOUR.com - John Deere Classic: Field Information 

Tough picks this week as lot of players are already across the pond, prepping for the Open Championship. 

How about Bubba Watson's remark about the Euro fans causing him to to M/C? Sound like he has never played "real" golf before. :laugh: pretty much guaranteed himself a poor showing at the Open.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Frog
Watney -13, Choi -11, Mahan -1 = -25

Surtees
M. Wilson +5(cut), Watney -13, Choi -11 = -19

Hobbit
Choi -11, S Levin -4, K Stanley E = -15

Britzie
Watney -13, Molder -7, R Moore +6 = -14

Dennis

Mahan -1 = -1

Broken Tee
Appleby +7(DQ), A Scott -9, Kim +8(cut) = +6

Cajun
Kim +8(cut), Fowler -5, Furyk +8(cut) = +11

Current leader board
Frog -57
Surtees -50
Britzie -6
Hobbit -6
Cajun -3
Dennis +10


Broken Tee +23


Gents, please check your scores.


----------



## Big Hobbit

My choices;

Howell III, Stricker, Vegas. A1 Oosthuizen. A2 Verplank.


----------



## Surtees

Top Job Hobbit! just one note it's still really broken tee!!!!!!

At least I'm staying close to Frog this time.

Here my pick

Jason Day, David Toms, Steve Stricker A1 Zach Johnson A2 Charles Howell III


----------



## Cajun

ok, here goes:

David Duvall
Zach Johnson
Stuart Cink
A1:Steve Stricker
A2:Blake Adams


----------



## 373

For the John Deere Classic...

Zach Johnson
Steve Marino
Stewert Cink
a-Ricky Barnes
a-Ryugi Imada


----------



## Surtees

oh welcome back Dennis nice to see you've updated your picks dont forget to do it weekly!


----------



## FrogsHair

My picks; Steve Stricker, Johnathan Byrd, Charles Howell III. A-1 Jason Day A-2 Robert Garrigus

Stricker because he is the past champion. Byrd because he always seems to be in contention during most weeks of play. Howell because he makes a lot cuts here. 

Jason Day could easily be my dark horse to win this, but he has not been good to me in my past fantasy picks. :dunno:

I had to add Garrigus to my line up just because. :laugh: Golfer Robert Garrigus Admits Smokes Weed During Tournament | Robert Littal Presents BlackSportsOnline


----------



## britzie

Steve Stricker, Joe Ogilvie, Jonathan Byrd

A1 Stewart Cink, A2 Heath Slocum


----------



## Surtees

Chez Reavie holds a two shot lead at -14, for us Hobbit has found some nice form this week and Brokentee looks like getting his best score so far as he has no carry over players from last week!

Hobbit
Howell III -8, Stricker -12, Vegas -10= -30

Surtees
Jason Day -6, David Toms W/D, Steve Stricker -12 A1 Zach Johnson -7= -23

Dennis
Zach Johnson -7, Steve Marino -12 , Stewert Cink +5(cut) = -14

Frog
Steve Stricker -12, Johnathan Byrd +10(cut), Charles Howell III -8 = -10

Britzie
Steve Stricker -12, Joe Ogilvie -6, Jonathan Byrd +10(cut) = -8


Cajun
David Duvall +11(cut), Zach Johnson -7, Stuart Cink +5(cut) = +9


Brokentee
Stuart Appelby, Adam Scott, Ernie Ellis A1 Boo Weekly A2 Anthony Kim 
(no carry over players so does he just get Even for this week?)


----------



## broken tee

My players are there in spirit. This is fantasy golf


----------



## FrogsHair

My "OPEN" picks. Kaymer, Westwood, McIlroy. A-! Watney A-2 Garcia. None of these picks will win it. 

Since I live in a town founded by Mobsters, I have put a contract out on Byrd.


----------



## FrogsHair

None of his picks, such as they are, scored above, or below par. Even par is sometimes a good score. :laugh:


Surtees said:


> Chez Reavie holds a two shot lead at -14, for us Hobbit has found some nice form this week and Brokentee looks like getting his best score so far as he has no carry over players from last week!
> 
> Hobbit
> Howell III -8, Stricker -12, Vegas -10= -30
> 
> Surtees
> Jason Day -6, David Toms W/D, Steve Stricker -12 A1 Zach Johnson -7= -23
> 
> Dennis
> Zach Johnson -7, Steve Marino -12 , Stewert Cink +5(cut) = -14
> 
> Frog
> Steve Stricker -12, Johnathan Byrd +10(cut), Charles Howell III -8 = -10
> 
> Britzie
> Steve Stricker -12, Joe Ogilvie -6, Jonathan Byrd +10(cut) = -8
> 
> 
> Cajun
> David Duvall +11(cut), Zach Johnson -7, Stuart Cink +5(cut) = +9
> 
> 
> Brokentee
> Stuart Appelby, Adam Scott, Ernie Ellis A1 Boo Weekly A2 Anthony Kim
> (no carry over players so does he just get Even for this week?)


----------



## Big Hobbit

results from the John Deere;

Surtees
Day -2, Stricker -22, Z Johnson -17 = -41

Hobbit
Howell III -16, Stricker -22, Vegas -2 = -40

Frog
Stricker -22, Byrd +10(cut), Howell III -16 = -28

Britzie
Stricker -22, Ogilvie -5, Byrd +10(cut) = -17

Dennis
Z Johnson -17, Marino -3, Cink +5(cut) = -15

Cajun
Duvall +11(cut), Z Johnson -17, Cink +5(cut) = -1

Broken tee
No choices for the week = even

League table
Surtees -91
Frog -85
Hobbit -46
Britzie -23
Dennis -5
Cajun -4

Broken tee +23

Surtees steal the week with a great final day, and storms ahead of Frog in the league. B.T. continues to be the strongest player in the league, holding up all the others.


----------



## Big Hobbit

My Open picks from The Open Championship - Players ? The Open Championship 2011

Donald, Westwood, Stricker.

A1 Kaymer. A2 Micklson


----------



## broken tee

*My Picks*

Darren Clarke, Ernie Elis, Phil Mickelson A1 Jim Furyk A2 Ricky Fowler

I'm just totally outstanding in my league:headbang:


----------



## Cajun

Allenby, Cabrera, Tom Watson
a1: B Watson
a2: Villegas


----------



## britzie

Not very original but here goes: -
Luke Donald, Rory McIlroy, Lee Westwood
A1 Graeme McDowell A2 Fredrik Jacobson


----------



## Surtees

Yeppie I'm on top of the leader board!
My Picks for the week I've tried to go a little different to keep it interesting I still think my picks can do it Day's done well at the other majors well we all know what McIlory did and Fowlers been playing well too. Lets see what happens!

Jason Day, Rory McIlory, Rickie Fowler A1 Westwood A2 Donald


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Yeppie I'm on top of the leader board!
> My Picks for the week I've tried to go a little different to keep it interesting I still think my picks can do it Day's done well at the other majors well we all know what McIlory did and Fowlers been playing well too. Lets see what happens!
> 
> Jason Day, Rory McIlory, Rickie Fowler A1 Westwood A2 Donald


Don't get your nose in the air just yet. I'm doing a damn good job with my score:cheeky4:


----------



## 373

The British Open...

Luke Donald
Lee Westwood
Charle Schwartzel
a-Jason Day
a-Rory McIlroy


----------



## FrogsHair

Are we doubling the scores since this is a major? I have been reading that the winning score will probably be over par due to playing conditions. Both weather, and otherwise. Old Ma Nature has decided to move a little air through the place. I like it. Majors should not be easy. WGC events, and other tournaments can have easy playing conditions, but Majors should be humbling.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

FrogsHair said:


> Are we doubling the scores since this is a major? I have been reading that the winning score will probably be over par due to playing conditions. Both weather, and otherwise. Old Ma Nature has decided to move a little air through the place. I like it. Majors should not be easy. WGC events, and other tournaments can have easy playing conditions, but Majors should be humbling.:thumbsup:


we've doubled for the other Majors so I vote for it. But should we be halving any + scores?

As to the weather, I've been looking at the local forecast for a few days now. Friday is the only half decent day - they're in for a battering. Mickleson has been battering the marshalls in practice, and they've been offered hard hats.

I've cleared my desk and will have it on all day for the next 4 days.


----------



## 373

We all seem to be picking pretty much the same people. I'm going to change slightly. I had picked...
Luke Donald
Lee Westwood
Charle Schwartzel
a-Jason Day
a-Rory McIlroy

Instead, I'll go with:
Donald
Kaymer
Watney
a-Schwartzel
a-Day


----------



## Surtees

Yep Doubles it is I guess thats how we've been playing!


----------



## 373

I know it's only 9 AM EDT on Thursday morning, but my players are already playing sucky golf. The question is, do I jinx them or do they do it to hurt me?

They just told the story about Ricky Barnes taking a chance to fly all the way from San Francisco to Great Britain, not knowing whether he would get into the Open as an alternate. At the last minute this morning, someone withdrew and he got in with a couple hours to spare.

It would he a hell of a story if he won.


----------



## broken tee

I'm doing so well you'd st have a hell of of a time catching up with me. so look at the bright side you're doing better than Bob tha should be your uplift


----------



## 373

broken tee said:


> look at the bright side you're doing better than Bob tha should be your uplift


Oh yes... I am truly inspired...


----------



## 373

Tom Watson is playing the second hole. I wish I had picked him just for old times sake. When I saw him play in a college tournament, it was obvious he was going to be great, so I've been a big fan ever since he turned pro.

GO TOM!!!!!!!


----------



## broken tee

broken tee said:


> Darren Clarke, Ernie Elis, Phil Mickelson A1 Jim Furyk A2 Ricky Fowler
> 
> I'm just totally outstanding in my league:headbang:


All of mine were on the leader board except Elis what happen to him?


----------



## FrogsHair

Like all of us. "The older he gets, the better he was". Philly Mick is in the same boat.


broken tee said:


> All of mine were on the leader board except Elis what happen to him?


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Like all of us. "The older he gets, the better he was". Philly Mick is in the same boat.



very true, but like a fine wine that got better with age we haven't turned to vinigar yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair

I think I was +28 for the Open
Kaymer +3 (+6)
Westwood +4 (+8) missed cut
McIlroy +7 (+14) 

Here's this week's field; PGATOUR.com - RBC Canadian Open: Field Information


----------



## Surtees

Broken Tee has taken out the round with +2 well done mate!

Broken Tee
Darren Clarke -5, Ernie Elis +8, Phil Mickelson -2 =+1 double +2

Hobbit
Donald+6 , Westwood +4, Stricker+3= +13 Double +26

Frog
Kaymer +3 (+6), Westwood +4 (+8) missed cut, McIlroy +7 (+14) =+14 double +28 

Dennis
Donald +6, Kaymer +3, Watney +5 = +14 double +28

Surtees
Jason Day +9, Rory McIlory +7, Rickie Fowler E =+16 double +32

Britzie
Luke Donald +6, Rory McIlroy +7, Lee Westwood +4 = +17 double +34

Cajun
Allenby +12, Cabrera +6, Tom Watson +6 = +24 double +48



Frog is now only 2 off Surtees and Broken tee is of the bottom after taking out the round.

League table
Surtees -59
Frog -57
Hobbit -20
Britzie +11
Dennis +23
Broken tee +25
Cajun +44


----------



## Surtees

Mine for this week 
Matt Kuchar, Charl Schwartzel, Rickie Fowler A1 Luke Donald A2 Anthony Kim


----------



## Big Hobbit

Luke Donald, Matt Kucher, Hunter Mahan. A1 Anthony Kim A2 Spencer Levin

PGATOUR.com - RBC Canadian Open: Field Information


----------



## Cajun

I'm worse at this than golf! 

Jim Fuyrk
Lucas Glover
Justin Leonard
a1: Kim
a2: Elis


----------



## broken tee

Don't worrt Cajun I'll save you with my picks this week:

Hunter Mahan
Ricky Fowler... he's do
Anthony Kim
A1) Camillo Viiligas
A2) Bob Estes


----------



## FrogsHair

I had nearly the same picks as Surtees, so I am going to mix it up a bit this week.

Luke Donald, Paul Goydos, Briny Baird. A-1 Kuchar A-2 Mahan. 

I am thinking some of the more obvious picks will be suffering from jet lag.

I like Briny's game, so this is a good tourney to put him in. Goydos is quite capable, and Donald, I hope, will make the cut. 

There's still time to make up a few strokes on our own leader board. :thumbsup:


----------



## britzie

Luke Donald, Matt Kuchar, Lucas Glover
A1 Chad Campbell A2 Hunter Mahan


----------



## broken tee

Cajun: By the looks of the first round I'll get a roasting by my buddies here.


----------



## Surtees

Dennis takes out the round with his carry over players it was a tough weekend for all on the tour 8 players finishing below par Sean O'hair took it out at +4 in a play off. For us no one managed to break par.

Dennis
Donald +2, Kaymer (DNP) , Watney(DNP) A1 Schwartzel E A2 Day (DNP)= +2

Surtees
Matt Kuchar +4, Charl Schwartzel E, Rickie Fowler +3= +7

Hobbit
Luke Donald +2, Matt Kucher +4, Hunter Mahan+6= +12

Britzie
Luke Donald +2, Matt Kuchar +4, Lucas Glover +7= +13

Brokentee
Hunter Mahan+6 , Ricky Fowler +3, Anthony Kim (D/Q), A1) Camillo Viiligas +7 = +16

Frog
Luke Donald +2, Paul Goydos +9, Briny Baird +7 = +18

Cajun
Jim Fuyrk +6, Lucas Glover +7, Justin Leonard +15 = +28

Current leader board
Surtees -52
Frog -39
Hobbit -8
Britzie +24
Dennis +25
Broken tee +41
Cajun +72


----------



## Surtees

This weeks PGATOUR.com - The Greenbrier Classic : Field Information

My picks

Sean O'Hair, Stuart Appleby, Phil Mickelson A1 Kris Blanks A2 Tom Watson


----------



## Big Hobbit

Charles Howell III, Anthony Kim, Brandt Snedecker, A1 Spencer Levin, A2 Phil Mickleson.


----------



## 373

I didn't realize I hadn't picked my losers last week. It doesn't seem fair that I could win the week by carrying over players who didn't play. That's like a guarantee that they shoot even par.

Speaking of which, it reminds me of something I haven't seen in many years. I recall a statistic in the magazines that used to be published at the end of each season. It said if you had shot even par in every tournament of the year, you would have won whatever amount of money. In some years, even par would have been in the top 5 money earners.


----------



## 373

Pulling names totally out of a hat...

Ricky Barnes
Andres Romero
Chris Kirk
a-D.A. Points
a-Jonathan Byrd


----------



## Surtees

oh its the luck of the craw Dennis take the win when you get it!


----------



## Cajun

Not sure why I continue to toture myself with this, but.....

Mickelson
A Kim
Holmes
a1: Villegas
a2: Daly


----------



## broken tee

Phil Mickelson
Chales Howel III
John Daly

A1 Anthony Kim
A2 Sturt appleby


I used a soothsayer to pick these. I'm surprised any of mine made the cut in Canada last time:dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair

PhilMickleson, Sergio Garcia, Tom Watson. A-1 John Daly, A-2 Tommy Gainey.
Just looking for a some cuts to be made. Don't think any of these picks will win it. A couple of top 10s would be nice.


----------



## BritneysBestBet

Cajun said:


> Not sure why I continue to toture myself with this, but.....
> 
> Mickelson
> A Kim
> Holmes
> a1: Villegas
> a2: Daly


Hehe, me either! just kidding.


----------



## britzie

Phil Mickelson, Sergio Garcia, Ryan Palmer
A1 Anthony Kim A2 Troy Matteson


----------



## FrogsHair

I thin I was +7 for the week Watson +6, Mick +3, and Sergio -2. Not a good week :laugh:


----------



## FrogsHair

Here's this week's field; Bridgestone Invitational - Field - World Golf Championships


My picks Tiger Woods, KJ Choi, Luke Donald. A-1 Miguel Jimenez, A-2 Hunter Mahan.

I figure if Tiger pulls up lame, Jimenez can shoulder the load.


----------



## broken tee

After last week I'm snorkeling for winners like Surtees does for balls

Woods T
Harrinton P
Toms D
A1 Mickelson
A2 Johnson Z


----------



## Cajun

Let's see..hmmmmm...

T Woods
E Els
B Watson
A1: Michelson
A2: Appleby


----------



## britzie

Surely can't be any worse than last week!

Luke Donald, Phil Mickelson, Dustin Johnson
A1 Lee Westwood A2 Tiger Woods


----------



## Big Hobbit

-6 for last week.

Matt Kucher, Steve Stricker, Luuuuke Donald. 

A1 Lee Westwood. A2 Martin Laird.


----------



## Surtees

I was +1 for last week and i was late putting my tips in so carry over it is hope they go alright would of loved to have Adam Scott and Jason day though... has everyone esle added up their scores from last week sorry I was on hoildays.

Surtees
+1
Hobbit
-6
Frog
+7 
What did the rest of you get?


----------



## broken tee

Luke : I have no idea...sorry!:dunno:


----------



## Surtees

heres the link just search for your players PGATOUR.com - The Greenbrier Classic Leaderboard sorry I didnt update it but I was off on hoilday.


----------



## fmk123ster

*Fmk123ster for the win*

Hey this looks like a blast is it too late to get in? If so when is the next one starting up.
Cheers
Frank


----------



## Surtees

Hi Fmk no your not to late to get in on this maybe for this week but be sure to put your tips in for next week for now you will start down the bottom of the table but the next round will start at the next major.


----------



## broken tee

Okay I went down in flames on my choices My alternate Anthony Kim was the only one to make the cut at -6. so is Cajun still a head of me? I think I'm in the abyss.


----------



## Surtees

yeah but what was your score?


----------



## fmk123ster

fmk123ster said:


> Hey this looks like a blast is it too late to get in? If so when is the next one starting up.
> Cheers
> Frank



OK digging in Thanks!


----------



## FrogsHair

I was -6 for the week. Obviously Woods was not "sharp" and "100%" as reported. :laugh: Choi I have no idea what happened to him. :dunno:

Here's the field for next week. http://www.pga.com/pgachampionship/2010/players/field_list.cfm

If you ask me, that is way too many players for a Major. Double strokes? Starting a new round?


----------



## Big Hobbit

-24 for me.


----------



## FrogsHair

Here's my bunch for this week. 
Donald, MvIlroy, Watney. A-1 Day, A-2 Kaymer

Just looking to get off to a good start this round. Local race book money is on Watney which is to be expected, since his home is here in "Sin City".

It will be interesting to see if Tiger Woods improves over his last week's showing. Also with all the banter going around between Williams, and the golf reporters, if Scott can continue his winning ways. 

:laugh: I have changed the order of my picks 3 times since I typed this. :dunno:


----------



## britzie

Luke Donald, Rory McIlroy, Tiger Woods, 
A1 Phil Mickelson, A2 David Toms


----------



## Big Hobbit

Dustin Johnson ,Steve Stricker, Luke Donald.

A1 Brandt Snedecker. A2 Jason Day


----------



## broken tee

"Help me I've fallen and can't get up" for this week Rory Sabbitini, Ryo Ishikawa, Kevin NA, A1 Adam Scott A2 Geoff Ogilvy


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> yeah but what was your score?


If my brain is working +14


----------



## Surtees

Mine for this week 

Jason Day, Adam Scott, Geoff Ogilvy A1 John Senden A2 Marc Leishman

Come on the Aussies!!!!!!

When i get sometime too I'll go back and try figuare out the last two weeks of scores too. if someone want to help and do a week as well that would be awesome.


----------



## Cajun

Barnes, Ricky - Phoenix, Ariz.
Els, Ernie - George, SOUTH AFRICA
Mickelson, Phil - Rancho Santa Fe, Calif.
a1oulter, Ian -Stevenage, ENGLAND
a2:Villegas, Camilo - Medellin, COLOMBIA


----------



## Big Hobbit

results after the Greenbriar

Sutees -51
Frog -32
Hobbit -14
Dennis +14
Britzie +33
Broken Tee +35
Cajun +76


----------



## Big Hobbit

Results after the Bridgestone

Surtees -51
Frog -38
Hobbit -38
Dennis +14
Britzie +26
Broken Tee +33
Cajun +35

This should bring us up to date, i.e. to the start of the US PGA.

Please check your scores.


----------



## broken tee

I can handle that...its why I don't gamble.


----------



## Big Hobbit

*Gents, please check your selection for this week. The link posted earlier brings up the field for 2010!*

The 2011 PGA Championship - Player Profiles


----------



## broken tee

Good eye Brian...my picks will stand since I'm still in the top ten


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Good eye Brian...my picks will stand since I'm still in the top ten


Gotta blame Mrs Hobbit, Barbara. I kept saying Westwood wasn't playing and she kept saying he was. So I checked the listing... don't you just hate it when the wife gets it right, again


----------



## Surtees

Thanks for that BH that brings us back up to date god Cajun had a good week his almost got Brokentee


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Thanks for that BH that brings us back up to date god Cajun had a good week his almost got Brokentee


Okay; you can strut like the head rooster now, but I'm sure tha Cajun and I could kick butt on the course that would make a little Geelonger cry. Oh! and May Julia and you have many more happy anniversaries together congratulations on your 11th:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

lol I think if we did make the course I would take a beating atm.... I haven't had much course time lately, but in the end I think it would be a great round with laughs and mateship! but I'm still kicking your [email protected]#S in this !!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the congrats to we have been together 11 years on the 23rd and its our 3rd wedding anniversarie on the same day. I keep telling her its only our 3rd ann... she doesn't agree


----------



## Surtees

Bighobbit had the best of it this week and has moved into second and I think someone needs to tell brokentee that we are trying for the lowest score not the highest…..

Big Hobbit
Dustin Johnson +7 Steve Stricker -1, Luke Donald -3 = +3

Surtees
Jason Day +5, Adam Scott -4, Geoff Ogilvy+6 = +7

Frog
Donald -3, MvIlroy +11, Watney -1= +7

Cajun
Ricky Barnes +7 , Ernie Els +6 , Phil Mickelson E = +13

Britzie
Luke Donald -3, Rory McIlroy +11, Tiger Woods +10 = +18

Broken tee
Rory Sabbitin +15, Ryo Ishikawa +17, Kevin NA -2= 30


Leader board
Surtees -44
Hobbit -35 
Frog -31
Dennis +14
Britzie +44
Cajun +48
Broken Tee +63


----------



## Surtees

This weeks PGATOUR.com - Wyndham Championship: Field Information

My picks

Charles Howell III,Marc Leishman, Jason Dufner A1 Ernie Els A2 Davis Love III

Not sure about Dufner hopeful the good form continues and he doesn't go into a slump after losing in the play off.


----------



## broken tee

Hey up there! I'm in the sewer don't flush all at once:laugh:


----------



## broken tee

*My Picks this week*

Jim Furyk
Padraig Harrington
Will Strickler

A1) John Daly
A2) Vjay Singh


----------



## Big Hobbit

Brandt Snedecker, Henrik Stenson, Stuart Appleby.

A1 Anthony Kim A2 Charles Howell III.

Go Team Hobbit!!


----------



## FrogsHair

Slim pickings this week.

B. Snedecker, B. Hass, P. Casey........ A-1 C Howell III, A-2 R. Goosen

Going to be interesting to see how some of the previous week's players play. Being a Major and all. Goosen has not done much this year, but he works well as a 2nd alternate......I guess :dunno:

My dark horse is Tommy Gainey to play well. Also, I hope Briny Baird plays well. I like to watch those two guys play. Just can't put them in my line up. 

John Daly will make the cut. He's 15-1 at the sports book, and I have $10 on him to do so.


----------



## britzie

David Toms, Bill Haas, Chad Campbell
A1 Paul Casey, Ian Poulter


----------



## Cajun

I hate not having internet access at home right now. I guess they gotta ride from last week.


----------



## FrogsHair

I was -2 for the past week's tournament. I did not check anyone else's score. 

Here's the field for the Barclays;

PGATOUR.com - The Barclays


----------



## Surtees

hey Hobbit are you updating this weeks scores?


----------



## Big Hobbit

Sorry for the delay guys. I'd forgotten how much fun it was getting up in the night(x3) for a teething toddler.....zzzzzzz.... sorry, drifted off again.

Surtees -66 (-22)
Frogshair -33 (-2)
Hobbit -31 (+4)
Dennism +14
Britzie +26 (-18)
Cajun +48
Broken tee +54 (-9)

Surtees stormed ahead with a -22 for the week, with Britzie coming in with a -18 and Broken tee with a -9. Sadly BT is now over 100 behind Surtees.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Steve Stricker, Luke Donald, Jason Day.

A1 Dustin Johnson. A2 Matt Kucher


----------



## FrogsHair

Hobbit beat me to the punch this week. Must be that time zone difference thing..lol I would have picked the same three players. So, not wanting to be a copy cat, I am going with;

Steve Stricker, Jason Day, and Adam Scott. A-1 Watney, A-2 KJ Choi.

I also have a two $20 bets at the local sports book. One is for Hunter Mahan @ 47-1, and the other is for Mickleson @ 22-1. The book has Donald the favorite @ 10-1. These were the odds Sunday when I placed the bets. They have probably changed a bit by now. Before anyone might want to use these odds, remember these are predominantly the odds based on the monies bet on the players by the betting public. They have little bearing on the actual golfer's playing ability. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

What are the odds of me making the top of our leader board


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> What are the odds of me making the top of our leader board


Marginally more than evens:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee

*Here is my S.W.A.G*

Anthony Kim
KJ Choi
Adam Scott

A1) Jim Furyk
A2)Steve Stricker


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Marginally more than evens:cheeky4:



Thanks BH... May Gandolf smite thee :cheeky4:


----------



## britzie

Luke Donald, Adam Scott, Jason Day
A1 Chad Campbell A2 Justin Rose


----------



## FrogsHair

I think in your case it might be better to use the "over/under" trend.........


broken tee said:


> What are the odds of me making the top of our leader board


----------



## Surtees

My choices form last week worked pretty well so pretty much carry over just swapped love and Dufner. And sure Bob never give up hope its all you've got 

Charles Howell III,Marc Leishman,Davis Love III A1 Ernie Els A2 Jason Dufner


----------



## Cajun

Ok, I made it in time this week...

Donald, Luke
Harrington, Padraig
Poulter, Ian
A1:Choi, K.J.
A2:Garcia, Sergio


----------



## Big Hobbit

Update following the Barclays.

Surtees -90 (-24)
Hobbit -64 (-33)
Frogshair -58 (-26)
Britzie -1 (-27)
Cajun +14 (-34) 
Dennism +14
Broken Tee +33 (-23)

Some stunning scores this week. Cajun came in with the best for the week of -34 and rises 2 places to 5th. Britzie moves up 1 place to 4th. Hobbit swaps places with Frog for the 3rd week running. BT continues to challenge Surtees, coming in only 1 point behind him this week...


----------



## broken tee

When I'm hot he's not:cheeky4:


----------



## Big Hobbit

The field for this week's Deutsche Bank Classic...

PGATOUR.com - Deutsche Bank Championship

My choices for the week:-

Steve Stricker, Jason Day, Matt Kucher.

A1 Donald A2 Snedeker


----------



## broken tee

*I'll never win big in Vagas*

Since I am all knowing and all seeing:

Zack Johnson
Matt Kuchar
Sergio Garcia

A1 Phil Mickelson
A2 Steve Stricker


----------



## Surtees

Some good scores from the weekend even more so because it was cut short my picks for this week are still similar from the last two week with just a small change of Jason Day but in how could I not put the Aussie in.

Charles Howell III, Marc Leishman, Jason Day A1 Luke Donald A2 Davis Love III


----------



## Cajun

Wohoo, I think that's the first week I've posted the winning team since we started. Thanks Hobbit for posting up the scores. I have limited ability to get on the internet right now so finals scores are nice when I am able to check. 

My picks for this week:

Donald, Luke
Mickelson, Phil
Kim, Anthony
A1:Furyk, Jim
A2:Yang, Y.E.


----------



## FrogsHair

My picks as I am shooting from the hip here.

L. Donald, S. Stricker, J. Day;....... A-1 M. Kuchar D. Johnson

because :dunno:


----------



## britzie

Steve Stricker, Geoff Ogilvy, Jason Day
A1 Luke Donald, A2 Phil Mickelson


----------



## FrogsHair

I think I am -21 after three rounds. Stricker needs to pull a low 60s out of his back side. Not sure what's going on with him. I don't see that $10 mil in his immediate future.


----------



## broken tee

I'm -19 this week. double check me, I went into shock that all of mine made the cut.:headbang:


----------



## Big Hobbit

-22 for me I think.

Jason Day -13. Matt Kucher -6. Steve Stricker -3.


----------



## FrogsHair

-29 for me is what tallied up. Did not watch one minute of the tournament. Just never got around to it. :dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair

I am heading for Oregon for a few days, so my picks this week will be J. Day, L. Donald, B, Snedeker. A-1 M. Kuchar, A-2 D. Johnson. Seems like folks on my wife's side of the tree are dropping like flies right now.


----------



## britzie

-22 for me. 
Steve Stricker -3, Geoff Ogilvy -6, Jason Day -13


----------



## Big Hobbit

Results after the Deutsche Bank

Surtees -96(-6)
Frog -87(-29)
Hobbit -86(-22)
Britzie -23(-22)
Cajun -6 (-20)
Broken Tee +14(-19)
Dennism +14

Surtees continues to lead the league but following a quiet week he finds Frog & Hobbit(that famous firm of lawyers) snapping at his heels. Britzie is now well into minus numbers and was followed this week by Cajun. BT is joint bottom but is definitely going in the right direction at last.

According to the tour schedule we have a week's R&R before the tour starts up again with the BMW Championship.


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Results after the Deutsche Bank
> 
> 
> BT is joint bottom but is definitely going in the right direction at last.
> 
> I stopped using statistical trends to pick winners. I'm now using a cracked crystal ball


----------



## broken tee

*now if my putting would improve*



Big Hobbit said:


> Results after the Deutsche Bank
> 
> 
> BT is joint bottom but is definitely going in the right direction at last.
> 
> 
> I stopped using statistical trends to pick winners. I'm now using a cracked crystal ball


----------



## Big Hobbit

The field for the BMW Championship this weekend. Those of you who haven't made your choices dig in.

PGATOUR.com - BMW Championship

I'll go for Luke Donald, Brandt Snedeker, Steve Stricker. 

A1 Nick Watney A2 Hunter Mahan


----------



## broken tee

*using a cracked crystle ball*

I choose Zack Johnson, Steve Stricker, Jim Furyk A1 Phil Mickelson gots ta stay with ma main man A2 Hunter Mahan :headbang:


----------



## Surtees

Thank BH for keeping this updated I've been a bit busy lately...

My picks Go the AUSSIE'S

Jason Day, Adam Scott, John Senden A1 Geoff Ogilvy A2 Marc Lieshman


----------



## britzie

Phil Mickelson, Nick Watney, Rickie Fowler 
A1 Luke Donald A2 Hunter Mahan


----------



## Cajun

Johnson, Zach
Mickelson, Phil
Allenby, Robert
A1:Garcia, Sergio
A2:Villegas, Camilo

PUT IT IN THE HOLE!


----------



## FrogsHair

Just bumping up my picks for this week. I originally posted this on 9/5/11.


FrogsHair said:


> I am heading for Oregon for a few days, so my picks this week will be J. Day, L. Donald, B, Snedeker. A-1 M. Kuchar, A-2 D. Johnson. Seems like folks on my wife's side of the tree are dropping like flies right now.


----------



## Surtees

Justin Rose Took out the BMW Championship with a score of -13. For us Big Hobbit is making a charge at Surtees taking 2nd place from Frog. Surtees has gone to triple figures and is hold a 6 shot lead over Hobbit and a 122 shot lead over really brokentee. Things are getting close at the top!

Hobbit
Luke Donald -8, Brandt Snedeker E, Steve Stricker(W/D) A1 Nick Watney E= -8

Surtees
Jason Day +5, Adam Scott +2, John Senden -11 = -4

Frog
J. Day +5, L. Donald -8, B, Snedeker E = -3

Cajun
Johnson, Zach +1, Mickelson Phil +7, Allenby, Robert -2 = +6

Brokentee
Zack Johnson +1, Steve Stricker (W/D), Jim Furyk E A1 Phil Mickelson +7 = +8

Britzie
Phil Mickelson +7, Nick Watney E, Rickie Fowler +4 = +11
A1 Luke Donald A2 Hunter Mahan




Overall

Surtees -100(-4)
Hobbit -94(-8)
Frog -90(-3)
Britzie -12(+11)
Cajun E (+6)
Broken Tee +22(+8)
Dennism +14


----------



## Surtees

Small field this week for the play off PGATOUR.com - TOUR Championship by Coca-Cola
Is this the right field??? If so my picks are:

Jason Day (he should come good after last week), Webb Simpson, Dustin Johnson A1 Luke Donald A2 Matt Kuchar


----------



## Big Hobbit

I'm coming for you Luke! I'm gonna get you

Matt Kucher, Dustin Johnson, Luke Donald.

A1 Adam Scott. A2 Bubba Watson


----------



## britzie

Phil Mickelson, Nick Watney, David Toms
A1 Luke Donald A2 Hunter Mahan


----------



## Cajun

Ok, here's my ppicks for the week:

Mickelson, Phil
Choi, K.J.
Donald, Luke
A1: Mahan, Hunter
A2: Ogilvy, Geoff


----------



## 373

I guess I'll jump in for the last week of the season...

How about Mickelson & Singh
Alternates Haas & Watney
But I'll be rooting for Bubba


----------



## FrogsHair

Luke Donald, Webb Simpson, VJ Singh. A-1 Kuchar, A-2 Woodland.

Need to make up some points this week. Jason Day snubbed me last week, and left me in catch up mode. Now watch him go out an go 14 under. Never can tell with that guy.


----------



## Surtees

FrogsHair said:


> Luke Donald, Webb Simpson, VJ Singh. A-1 Kuchar, A-2 Woodland.
> 
> Need to make up some points this week. Jason Day snubbed me last week, and left me in catch up mode. Now watch him go out an go 14 under. Never can tell with that guy.


Yes you can tell his still a younger golf his consistency isn't always there.


----------



## 373

I think I only named 4. Add Webb Simpson and Ogilvey... Simpson as a regular, Ogilvey as an alt.


----------



## broken tee

*Golf the other four letter word*

Okay guys which way is down: J Rose, NWatney, Phil Mickelson A1 Luke Donald A2 Steve Stricker


----------



## FrogsHair

I'm toast. Singh +4. :thumbsdown:


----------



## FrogsHair

Is this a double points tournament for us?


----------



## broken tee

Hey, Hey! I'm below the water hazard now. How far far down do you want me to go before I implode? :laugh:


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Hey, Hey! I'm below the water hazard now. How far far down do you want me to go before I implode? :laugh:


Can someone put in a requisition for a snorkel for Broken Tee, our ace submariner


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Can someone put in a requisition for a snorkel for Broken Tee, our ace submariner


I've run out of garden hose, so a snorkel won't do


----------



## 373

If we do this again, i'm going to pick the most obscure people I can. Every time I picked the big names, they broke down and downright sucked.

Picking Bill Haas as one of my alternates is as close to a good pick as I've made all year, here or in the Yahoo fantasy golf.

Can we have a fantasy league for the LPGA next year? They're more fun to watch.


----------



## 373

BTW - I hear Bill Haas is going to spend some of that $10,000,000 on acting lessons so when he wins another tournament, he'll be able to make some grand gesture.

What would you have done if you just won the tournament and the Fedex Cup? In the case of Bill Haas, I think I'd run back to 17 and roll around in the mud on the edge of the water hazard he hit it out of. I'd sure as hell ruined the upholstery in my rental car, one way or the other.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> If we do this again, i'm going to pick the most obscure people I can. Every time I picked the big names, they broke down and downright sucked.
> 
> Picking Bill Haas as one of my alternates is as close to a good pick as I've made all year, here or in the Yahoo fantasy golf.
> 
> Can we have a fantasy league for the LPGA next year? They're more fun to watch.


let's have both going. There are new depths I could reach if I calculated correctly I'm +24 but if I throw out my two worst and use the alternates I'm + 10. Either way I have listen to two guys with funny accents one on each side of the ponds gloat.


----------



## Surtees

Bill Haas Took the win in a play off after he saved par on the 17th from a muddy lie did you guys see that shot? This makes him the 2011 Fedex Cup Champion and Tour Championship winner and 11 million dollars richer!

For Us Cajun had a awesome week winning by 13 strokes and jumping into 4th .
So is this the finish of this round? Clean slate for next week? Was it meant to be a double point round? 
If not Double, Surtees (Me) has taken the win for this round. Big Hobbit was playing a great game of late catch up but didn’t quite make it he has taken out second with Frogs hair in third. Also well and truly bringing up the rear was Brokentee.

Note if it was a double points round there was a tie for 2nd Between Hobbit and Frog

Cajun
Mickelson -4, Choi, K.J. -7, Donald, -7= -18

Frog
Luke Donald -7, Webb Simpson +2, VJ Singh E = -5

Hobbit
Matt Kucher +1, Dustin Johnson +3, Luke Donald -7 = -3

Dennis
Mickelson -4 , Singh E, Webb Simpson +2 =-2

Surtees	
Jason Day -6 Webb Simpson +2, Dustin Johnson +3 = -1

Britzie
Phil Mickelson -4, Nick Watney +5, David Toms E = +1

Broken “Why do I bother” Tee
J Rose +1, NWatney +5, Phil Mickelson -4 = +2

Overall 

Surtees -101(-1) 
Hobbit -97(-3) 
Frog -95(-5) 
Cajun -18 (-18) 
Britzie -11(+1) 
Dennism +12(-2) 
Broken Tee +24(+2) 

Overall if it is a double point round
Surtees -102(-2)
Hobbit -100(-6)
Frog -100(-10)
Cajun -36 (-36)
Britzie -10(+2)
Dennism +10(-4)
Broken Tee +26(+4)


----------



## Surtees

This weeks PGATOUR.com - Justin Timberlake Shriners Hospitals for Children Open: Field Information


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Bill Haas Took the win in a play off after he saved par on the 17th from a muddy lie did you guys see that shot? This makes him the 2011 Fedex Cup Champion and Tour Championship winner and 11 million dollars richer!
> 
> For Us Cajun had a awesome week winning by 13 strokes and jumping into 4th .
> So is this the finish of this round? Clean slate for next week? Was it meant to be a double point round?
> If not Double, Surtees (Me) has taken the win for this round. Big Hobbit was playing a great game of late catch up but didn’t quite make it he has taken out second with Frogs hair in third. Also well and truly bringing up the rear was Brokentee.
> 
> Note if it was a double points round there was a tie for 2nd Between Hobbit and Frog
> 
> Cajun
> Mickelson -4, Choi, K.J. -7, Donald, -7= -18
> 
> Frog
> Luke Donald -7, Webb Simpson +2, VJ Singh E = -5
> 
> Hobbit
> Matt Kucher +1, Dustin Johnson +3, Luke Donald -7 = -3
> 
> Dennis
> Mickelson -4 , Singh E, Webb Simpson +2 =-2
> 
> Surtees
> Jason Day -6 Webb Simpson +2, Dustin Johnson +3 = -1
> 
> Britzie
> Phil Mickelson -4, Nick Watney +5, David Toms E = +1
> 
> Broken “Why do I bother” Tee
> J Rose +1, NWatney +5, Phil Mickelson -4 = +2
> 
> Overall
> 
> Surtees -101(-1)
> Hobbit -97(-3)
> Frog -95(-5)
> Cajun -18 (-18)
> Britzie -11(+1)
> Dennism +12(-2)
> Broken Tee +24(+2)
> 
> Overall if it is a double point round
> Surtees -102(-2)
> Hobbit -100(-6)
> Frog -100(-10)
> Cajun -36 (-36)
> Britzie -10(+2)
> Dennism +10(-4)
> Broken Tee +26(+4)


I brought up the rear so well I put the emergency flasher on and laid out flares


----------



## Cajun

Barnes, Ricky
Duval, David
Strickler, Will
A1:Mediate, Rocco
A2etrovic, Tim

There you go boys, big field this week and some relatively unknowns (at least to me) should be some interesting scores. Any predictions on the cut line before the tourney starts?


----------



## britzie

Jonathan Byrd, Chad Campbell, Ryan Moore
A1 Nick Watney, A2 Jeff Overton


----------



## Big Hobbit

Trevor Immelman, Martin Laird, Spencer Levin.

A1 Nick Watney. A2 Nick O'Hern


----------



## broken tee

*Drawing numbers out of a hat*

Chris Dimarco
David Hern
Nick O'hern

A1 Boo Weekly
A2 Jeff Overton


NOT! a word out of any of you...I'm sensitive


----------



## AOInc

Fantasy golf is actually very much "in" these days. It is no longer just fantasy football sweeping the nation. For both fun and focus, the fantastic concept worked its way into other sports as well, and some, such as golf, maybe even surprise you. Golf fantasy leagues are becoming more common, and some service providers of high fantasy, such as Yahoo, even offer free fantasy golf through both public and private leagues. For those who prefer something a little less formal, suppliers such as ESPN, a fantasy golf competition played on a weekly basis, and therefore requires much less time commitment significantly.


----------



## Surtees

Hey Bob word!

So is this the start of a new round or just continuing?

My picks for the week

Nick Watney, Greg Chalmers, Martin Laird A1: Brenden Steele A2: Spencer Levin


----------



## FrogsHair

N Watney, Chad Campbell, Ryan Moore; A-1 T. Immelman, D. Duval
I guess.............:laugh:

I will be out there walking around. My daughter got hold of some free tickets, so I will put them to good use. This is a very low key tournament. So low keyed in fact, that it has changed names more than few times over the years. It has almost shut the doors on a few occasions due to lack of a sponsor's funding. Most of the big named golf pros do not play here much anymore. While watching the tournament, check out some of the homes on the course. I had a hand in building quite a few of them in previous years.


----------



## broken tee

Patch: we'll have to get together in Fillmore in the spring or your town after my arm heals. the Docs whittle on it Monday. I tore the tendons. We'll play the ditch if and when I come to Vegas.


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> Patch: we'll have to get together in Fillmore in the spring or your town after my arm heals. the Docs whittle on it Monday. I tore the tendons. We'll play the ditch if and when I come to Vegas.


Bob, that sounds kinda painful. Good luck Monday.


----------



## broken tee

it sure messed up what golf game I developed, but on the bright side. I can still play international fantasy golf, so watch out I'm going to beat you and Luke one! of these days. Thanks Brian you're very kind.


----------



## FrogsHair

We'll be a pair for sure. My doc is telling me I am developing arthritis in the two short fingers on my right hand, and in my left thumb. They are running some more test to be sure what kind, but right now it looks like a uric acid problem, aka Gout. Why in the fingers, and not my toes is question he can't answer. Film at 11 as they say. 


broken tee said:


> Patch: we'll have to get together in Fillmore in the spring or your town after my arm heals. the Docs whittle on it Monday. I tore the tendons. We'll play the ditch if and when I come to Vegas.


----------



## Surtees

Kevin Na took this one out with a score of -23. There were lots of very low scores this week. For us I took the win by one stroke to Hobbit so the battle continous. The big surprise packet was Brokentee who tied for 3rd to start this new round. (As always check your own scores)

Surtees
Nick Watney -21, Greg Chalmers -9, Martin Laird -11 =-41

Big Hobbit
Trevor Immelman -12, Martin Laird -11, Spencer Levin -17 = -40

Broken tee
Chris Dimarco -3, David Hern -17, Nick O'hern -14 = -34

Bob I'm assuming you meant David Hearn????

Frog
N Watney-21, Chad Campbell -14, Ryan Moore +1 = -34

Cajun
Barnes Ricky -6, Duval David -14, Strickler Will -5 =-25


Britzie
Jonathan Byrd -11, Chad Campbell -14, Ryan Moore +1= -24


Leader Board 
Surtees -41
Big Hobbit -40
Brokentee -34
Frog -34
Cajun -25
Britzie -24


----------



## Surtees

This Week PGATOUR.com - Frys.com Open: Field Information


----------



## Surtees

Hunter Haas, Paul Goydos, Spencer Levin A1 Tiger Woods A2 Greg Chalmers


----------



## broken tee

*Read Em and Weep*

these are money makers for me in vagas:

Hunter Hass
David Duval
Will Stricker

A1 Boo Weekly
A2 Tiger Woods


----------



## Cajun

Woods, Tiger
Leonard, Justin
Duval, David
A1: DiMarco, Chris
A2: Crane, Ben


----------



## britzie

Tiger Woods, Chad Campbell, Paul Casey
A1 Tim Herron A2 Louis	Oosthuizen


----------



## Big Hobbit

Louis Oosthuizen, Ben Crane, Tommy 'two gloves' Gainey, 

A1 Angel Cabrera. A2 Ben Curtis


----------



## FrogsHair

Wait, I go -34 and it was only good enough for 4th place?? Be hind Broken Tee???? I am devistated.  I guess I better start doing my home work. You Guys Are Good. :thumbsup:

Tiger Woods, Paul Casey, Chad Campbell. A-1 H Hass, A-2 Ben Crane.

Don't know why I picked Woody this week. It will either be a great pick on my part , or a total mistakes if he implodes again. Either way I personally win with this pick. :laugh:


----------



## Cajun

FrogsHair said:


> Don't know why I picked Woody this week. It will either be a great pick on my part , or a total mistakes if he implodes again. Either way I personally win with this pick. :laugh:


Aw man Frog, you should have checked my picks. You know if I pick Tigger, be bounces right off the course at some point during the weekend.


----------



## FrogsHair

I don't look at anyone's picks until I have made my own. I understand he shot a new course record 62 at one of Norman's courses (medalist?) in Florida this past weekend. He had a 9 hole score of 29. I was thinking (hoping) he might still be in the groove for this fantasy tourney. 


Cajun said:


> Aw man Frog, you should have checked my picks. You know if I pick Tigger, be bounces right off the course at some point during the weekend.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Surtees -56(-15)
Frog -56(-22) 
Britzie -46(-22)
Cajun -38(-13)
Hobbit -35(+5)
Broken Tee -34(0)

Just for a change Surtees leads but thankfully its still early in the Fall swing so there's a chance for us all to catch him.

Not sure whay we agreed at the beginning of all this but Frog's choices were the same as Britzie...


----------



## Big Hobbit

And this week's tournament is the McGladrey Classic, place your bets please.

PGATOUR.com - The McGladrey Classic: Field Information


----------



## Big Hobbit

Howell III, Matt Kucher, Brandt Snedeker

A1 Ricky Fowler A2 Spencer Levin


----------



## broken tee

At least I broke even, look at what I'm doing now and look at from whence I came:headbang:


----------



## Surtees

Big Hobbit said:


> Surtees -56(-15)
> Frog -56(-22)
> Britzie -46(-22)
> Cajun -38(-13)
> Hobbit -35(+5)
> Broken Tee -34(0)
> 
> Just for a change Surtees leads but thankfully its still early in the Fall swing so there's a chance for us all to catch him.
> 
> Not sure whay we agreed at the beginning of all this but Frog's choices were the same as Britzie...


Thanks Hobbit well for the first round and half of the second we were all chasing Frog so I guess it's my turn at the moment but I'm sure I will get knocked off lead. I think frog should get a couple of stroke penalty...... hhhmm they may just be the evilness in me coming out because his equal with me.


----------



## Surtees

My picks this week

Spencer Levin, Webb Simpson, David Toms A1 Robert Allenby A2 Graeme McDowell


----------



## broken tee

*kicking Aussie, UK and Nevada butt*

Chris Couch
Matt Kuchar
Jim Furyk

A1 Bryant Snedeker

A2 Will Strickler

 yes! I coming to get you my little buddies.


----------



## britzie

Webb Simpson, Brandt Snedeker, Charles Howell 
A1 Paul Casey A2 Bo VanPelt


----------



## Cajun

Cabrera, Angel
Cink, Stewart
Glover, Lucas
A1: Mediate, Rocco
A2: Singh, Vijay

There you go boys, THAT is the winning team.


----------



## FrogsHair

If a two stroke penalty is what it's going to take to keep you folks in some sort of competitive value, then so be it. I can always start doing my home work again. :laugh:

If I can figure out a week when they are all playing, anyone up for a "5 Tour Challenge"? You would pick one player from the PGA, Euro PGA, LPGA, Champions, and the Nationwide tours. All five players picked will have their scores counted. Missed cuts are a killer. 

Here's this weeks picks for me. I never heard of this tournament till today.  

Simpson, Kuchar, Howell III, A-1 Singh, A-2 Pampling


----------



## Surtees

5 tour challenge sounds interesting let me know when!


----------



## broken tee

you guys would have to leave me at the clubhouse playing with plastic clubs if you do the 5 tour challenge.


----------



## Surtees

I thought we already did bob???????


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I thought we already did bob???????


Left myself open on that one I'll play,I'll play!


----------



## Surtees

For us Frog has taken the lead of me and he had a weekly win and there is a three way tie for 4th or last depending on how you look at it!

Frog
Simpson -15, Kuchar -7, Howell III -5 = -27

Britzie
Webb Simpson -15, Brandt Snedeker -5, Charles Howell -5 = -25

Surtees
Spencer Levin -5, Webb Simpson -15, David Toms -1(cut) = -21

Broken Tee
Chris Couch -2 , Matt Kuchar -7, Jim Furyk -9= -18

Hobbit
Howell III -5, Matt Kucher -7, Brandt Snedeker -5 = -17

Cajun
Angel Cabrera -10 , Stewart Cink +4(cut), Lucas Glover -8 = -14 
A1: Mediate, Rocco
A2: Singh, Vijay

Overall
Frog -83(-27) 
Surtees -77(-21)
Britzie -71(-25)
Cajun -52(-14)
Hobbit -52(-17)
Broken Tee -52(-18)


----------



## Surtees

this weeks line up PGATOUR.com - Children's Miracle Network Hospitals Classic: Field Information we missed the golf grand slam which is currently under way but well just carry on as normal.

My picks 
Webb Simpson, Justin Rose, Spencer Levin A1 Luke Donald A2 Charles Howell III


----------



## FrogsHair

W. Simpson, L. Donald, B. Baird. A-1 T. Lehman; 
A-2 S. Elkington.

I like Briny. I like to watch him golf as well as anyone else on tour. I decided to give a couple of "old guys" some honorable mention as my alternates.


----------



## britzie

Luke Donald, Webb Simpson, Justin Rose
A1 Charles Howell A2 Jerry Kelly


----------



## broken tee

*No Logic*

Hunter Haas
Davis Love III
Boo Weekly

A1 Will Strickler
A2 Joe Durrant



Cajun, Hobbit and BT are coming to get get you, our little Aussie buddy:cheeky4: Frog we need to tenderize you


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> Hunter Haas
> Davis Love III
> Boo Weekly
> 
> A1 Will Strickler
> A2 Joe Durrant
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun, Hobbit and BT are coming to get get you, our little Aussie buddy:cheeky4: Frog we need to tenderize you


Typical yank has noe good week and thinks his going to take over the world! Come on Bob give us your best shot!:cheeky4:


----------



## Cajun

Luke Donald
Justin Leonard
Chris Demarco
A1: Vaughn Taylor
A2: Kevin Stadler


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Typical yank has noe good week and thinks his going to take over the world! Come on Bob give us your best shot!:cheeky4:


I'm on a roll, why shouldn't I intimidate the competition


----------



## Big Hobbit

missed getting my picks in, been on a team bonding, raft building, mud squelching 3 day course. I'll have to stick with last week's and hope for the best.


----------



## jerinona

golf is the most excoting game..when I started to play this game I wondered how to play this game?It seems to me much difficult.My father teach me how to play the game..recently I found a site including all the tips of playing golf..hope you will find it useful..


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> missed getting my picks in, been on a team bonding, raft building, mud squelching 3 day course. I'll have to stick with last week's and hope for the best.


In English,not metaphorically speaking, you had a great time:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit

broken tee said:


> In English,not metaphorically speaking, you had a great time:thumbsup:


Most of it was really good fun Bob. But a nasty Angina attack in the middle of a really energetic race confirmed I'm not 35 anymore. Took lots of hours and meds to sort out but hey, just one of those things and it was great to spend some time with the rest of the Mgt Team - I only get to the office a few times a year.


----------



## Surtees

Cajun and Frog had ripper weeks with -37. Frog has ran away with the lead and Britzie has moved into 2nd with another good week.

Cajun
Luke Donald -17, Justin Leonard -15, Chris Dimarco -5 = -37

Frog
W. Simpson -13, L. Donald -17, B. Baird -7 = -37

Britzie
Luke Donald -17, Webb Simpson -13, Justin Rose -1(cut) = -31

Surtees
Webb Simpson -13, Justin Rose -1(cut), Spencer Levin -7 = -21

Hobbit
Howell III -3(cut), Matt Kucher (DNP), Brandt Snedeker(DNP) A1 Ricky Fowler (DNP)A2 Spencer Levin -7= -10
Brokentee
Hunter Haas +3(cut), Davis Love III -3(cut), Boo Weekly -3(cut) -3

Overall
Frog -120(-37) 
Britzie -102(-37)
Surtees -98(-21)
Cajun -89(-37)
Hobbit -62(-10)
Broken Tee -55(-3)


----------



## Surtees

Do we play this week the CIMB Asia Pacific Classic Malaysia?
if so heres the field PGATOUR.com - CIMB Asia Pacific Classic Malaysia: Field Information

My picks
Angel Cabrera,Brandt Snedeker, Stuart Appleby A1 Rory Sabbatini A2 Stewart Cink


----------



## broken tee

Stuart Appleby
Stewart Cink
Bryant Sneneker

A1 Angel Cabrera
A2 VJ Singh

Well at least I got some air for a week now I'm back sniffing diviots


----------



## 373

Fredrik Jacobson
Brendon Steele
Stewart Cink

Alt-Brandt Snedeker


----------



## Surtees

Welcome back Dennis you need to join us every week!


----------



## britzie

Ben Crane, Ryan Moore, Carl Pettersson
A1 Lucas Glover A2 Bo VanPelt


----------



## Cajun

Let's see....hmmmm....

Lucas Glover
Ricky Barnes
Camilo Vellegas
A1: Stewart Cink
A2: Ben Crane


----------



## FrogsHair

After looking over the (small) field, just sort of guessing this week. No home work. I already lost my world series bet, so the weeks a loss already.....:laugh:

Ben Crane, Rory Sabbatini, Ryan Moore. 
A-1 J. Vegas; A-2 S. Appleby. 

Mixed feelings about Sabbs, and Vegas, and I might swap them later today. I am not a fan Sabb's on course attitude, but he does seem to play well most of the time. Vegas on the other hand has sentimental value since I live in Vegas. 

Also, it would not surprise me that Apples wins this shin dig.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Vegas, Villegas, Carl Petterson.

A1 - Angel Cabrera. A2 - Ben Crane.


----------



## broken tee

I hope you guys lose big time it's hard to breath being on the bottom:cheeky4:


----------



## Big Hobbit

Frog -146(-26)
Britzie -120(-18)
Cajun -119(-30)
Surtees -109(-11)
Hobbit -90 (-28)
Broken tee -85 (-30)
DennisM -26

Guys please can you check your scores. Note; Ryan Moore withdrew after round 3, and both Frog and Britzie had their first alternates score's entered. Both Hobbit and Broken tee made massive strides in catching Frog - lol - Surtees drops from 3rd to 4th as Cajun makes a charge for 2nd place, with Britzie just holding him off but Cajun can smell the fear...


----------



## broken tee

Big Hobbit said:


> Frog -146(-26)
> Britzie -120(-18)
> Cajun -119(-30)
> Surtees -109(-11)
> Hobbit -90 (-28)
> Broken tee -85 (-30)
> DennisM -26
> 
> Guys please can you check your scores. Note; Ryan Moore withdrew after round 3, and both Frog and Britzie had their first alternates score's entered. Both Hobbit and Broken tee made massive strides in catching Frog - lol - Surtees drops from 3rd to 4th as Cajun makes a charge for 2nd place, with Britzie just holding him off but Cajun can smell the fear...


Didn't Luke McDonald withdraw too?


----------



## FrogsHair

Are we picking again this week? 
PGATOUR.COM - WGC - HSBC Champions: Field


----------



## FrogsHair

Let's see. 

McIlroy, Rory, Westwood, Lee, Choi, K.J.. A-1 Points, D.A.. 
A-2 Crane, Ben

Giving you guys some wiggle room I am...........


----------



## broken tee

*Let's do this*

Bill Haas
Jim Furyk
Ben Crane

A1 Adam Scott
A2 Lee Westwood


----------



## britzie

Although Donald, Mickelson, Day and DJ are missing, this is probably the last time we'll see a field of this quality in 2011 so here goes.

Lee Westwood, Nick Watney, Charl Schwartzel
A1 Geoff Ogilvie A2 Ernie Els


----------



## Cajun

Ok, here goes:

Geoff Ogilvy
Lee Westwood
Stuart Appleby
A1: Rory Sabbatini
A2: Rory McIlroy


----------



## Surtees

Rory McIlory, K.J Choi, Hunter Mahan A1 Lee Westwood A2 Keegan Bradley.

I need to put the pedal down and make some ground back up on you guys my scores haven't been bad but you guys have been picking well!


----------



## Big Hobbit

Westwood, McIlroy, Adam Scott

A1 Martin Kaymer A2 K J Choi


----------



## broken tee

Just like those bad days I pick the wrong club for the shot. my player picks reflect the same


----------



## FrogsHair

I think I was -34 this week. Did anyone crack the -40 barrier? :dunno:


----------



## Surtees

Well for us this week Surtees(that’s right I talk about myself in 3rd person!) had a return to form and just pipped hobbit for the weeks win and returned to 3rd on the overall list. Brokentee and Cajun both had weeks to forget.

Surtees
Rory McIlory -15, K.J Choi-9 , Hunter Mahan -14= -38

Hobbit
Westwood -10, McIlroy -15, Adam Scott -12=-37

Frog
McIlroy Rory-15, Westwood, Lee-10, Choi, K.J. -9= -34

Britzie
Lee Westwood -10, Nick Watney -4, Charl Schwartzel -15 =-29

Cajun
Geoff Ogilvy +2, Lee Westwood -10, Stuart Appleby -1= -9

Brokentee
Bill Haas-1,Jim Furyk+4, Ben Crane E = +3

Frog -180(-34)
Britzie -149(-29)
Surtees -147(-38)
Cajun -128(-9)
Hobbit -127(-37)
Broken tee -82 (+3)
DennisM -26


----------



## Surtees

What's next is it a week off until the presidents cup? There is the Australian open on this week if we want to do that?

Here is the field not the best list but the only one I could find still some good names on there. There is even a Tiger lurking around and he says his fighting fit will he make your team?
http://admin.golfaustralia.org.au/site/_content/document/00010565-source.pdf

My picks if everyone is happy to do this one are

Jason Day, Dustin Johnson, Adam Scott A1 Tiger Woods A2 Geoff Ogilvy


----------



## Big Hobbit

Matt Kucher, Jason Day, Hunter Mahan.

A1 Nick Watney. A2 Adam Scott


----------



## FrogsHair

Jason Day, Tiger Woods, Adam Scott; A1-Watney A2-Ogilvy. 

I hope Woods, and Williams get the same starting time. It would not surprise me to learn that Williams said what he did on purpose just to get under Woody's collar.....if his shirt has one this week. :laugh:


----------



## britzie

Geoff Ogilvie, Hunter Mahan, Robert Allenby
A1 Matt Kuchar A2 Dustin Johnson


----------



## broken tee

*I'm not defeated, I'm guessing with honor*

:headbang:
Kucher
Mahan
Watney

A1 Woods
A2 johnson


----------



## Big Hobbit

The results from the Australian Open.

Frogshair
Jason Day -9, Tiger (I'm back) Woods -11, Adam Scott -9 = -29

Surtees
Jason Day -9, Dustin Johnson +1, Adam Scott -9 = -17

Broken Tee
Matt Kucher +3, (Mahan W/D), Tiger Woods -11, Nick Watney -9 = -17

Hobbit
Matt Kucher +3, (Mahan W/D), Nick Watney -9, Jason Day -9 = -15

Britzie
Geoff Ogilvy -9,(Mahan W/D), Matt Kucher +3, Robert Allenby +4 = -2


Frog -209 (-29)
Surtees -164 (-17)
Britzie -151 (-2)
Hobbit -142 (-15)
Broken Tee -99 (-17)
DennisM -26

Frog has another stunning week, posting -26, which sees him pull a further 12pts clear of 2nd place. Britzie has a hiccup, only posting -2, which sees Surtees leapfrog him into 2nd with a -17 for the week. Hobbit makes good ground on Britzie with -15, and BT also makes inroads into 4th place with -17. DennisM appears to have adopted Woods tactics of turning out rarely, and in so doing his World Ranking points, and last place, sees him losing touch with those above him.


----------



## FrogsHair

At last, some breathing room. 


Big Hobbit said:


> The results from the Australian Open.
> 
> Frogshair
> Jason Day -9, Tiger (I'm back) Woods -11, Adam Scott -9 = -29
> 
> Surtees
> Jason Day -9, Dustin Johnson +1, Adam Scott -9 = -17
> 
> Broken Tee
> Matt Kucher +3, (Mahan W/D), Tiger Woods -11, Nick Watney -9 = -17
> 
> Hobbit
> Matt Kucher +3, (Mahan W/D), Nick Watney -9, Jason Day -9 = -15
> 
> Britzie
> Geoff Ogilvy -9,(Mahan W/D), Matt Kucher +3, Robert Allenby +4 = -2
> 
> 
> Frog -209 (-29)
> Surtees -164 (-17)
> Britzie -151 (-2)
> Hobbit -142 (-15)
> Broken Tee -99 (-17)
> DennisM -26
> 
> Frog has another stunning week, posting -26, which sees him pull a further 12pts clear of 2nd place. Britzie has a hiccup, only posting -2, which sees Surtees leapfrog him into 2nd with a -17 for the week. Hobbit makes good ground on Britzie with -15, and BT also makes inroads into 4th place with -17. DennisM appears to have adopted Woods tactics of turning out rarely, and in so doing his World Ranking points, and last place, sees him losing touch with those above him.


----------



## Surtees

At least I'm heading in the right direction again. Now for the presidents cup. Speaking of which we are hosting your president this week.

How do we score the Presidents cup?


----------



## broken tee

Reading the schedule they play individule(sic)on Sunday. let's pick top four for Sunday as well as Team USA or Team international on holes won. Jmop


----------



## FrogsHair

Or... we could just take the week off. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees

Yeah might just be easier!


----------



## broken tee

All Right you guys convinced me, we rest.


----------



## FrogsHair

I am assuming we are resting again this week. :laugh:


----------



## Surtees

lol sorry I've been mia we could of done another aussie one but I wasn't here to set it up.


----------



## britzie

When are we back playing?


----------



## Surtees

oh yes we'll have to get it going again sorry I've been a bit busy lately.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> oh yes we'll have to get it going again sorry I've been a bit busy lately.


Yes, I have to redeem myself. I was sniffing the back side of divots. (sic) BTW When are you moving to Melborne or are you


----------



## xgstour

This is amazing! How about testing your own skills in Golf Tournaments?


----------



## Linx2Fitness

Thanks for the link to Fantasy Golf!


----------



## Gifted Golfer

*Fantasy Golf, Join In!*

It sounds interesting. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Gifted Golfer

Thanks for the link.


----------



## FrogsHair

Well, with the Masters about to get under way, any new or old members on this site care to have a go at Fantasy Golf? It's a just for fun deal, with no prizes available. Just bragging rights. Thought we could start with the Masters for the first leg of the tourney. Each major starts a new fantasy tournament. Same as before. Pick 3 players in the tournament, and 2 alternates. Alternates scores would only count if one, or two of original 3 player picks withdrew from the tourney. DQs are not replaceable. As with all majors, points relative to par would be doubled. The field for the 2012 Masters won't be finalized until April 1st, but there is a partial list available right now at 2012 Masters Golf Tournament 
Don't worry about finishing in last place. We already have members who have occupied that spot in the past.


----------



## Cajun

I'll play again this year!


----------



## Surtees

Sounds good to me I just need to get a bit more free time so I can come back more...


----------



## britzie

Count me in.


----------



## broken tee

Don't worry about finishing in last place. We already have members who have occupied that spot in the past. 

To whom are you referring to?

I'm in


----------



## broken tee

n.i.k said:


> Get Your Hands On The “Simple Golf Swing” Training That Has Helped Thousands Of Golfers Improve Their Game–FREE!
> Get access to the Setup Chapter from the Golf Instruction System that has helped thousands of golfers drop strokes off their handicap.
> 
> sign up now
> Free Tips and Videos The Simple Golf Swing


Stop mucking up a good thing here we discuss golf not your wallet


----------



## broken tee

kathybhylton said:


> I'm a woman. Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> Golf Vacation Package | San Diego Golf | San Diego Golf Course | California Golf


Absolutely We'd love for you join us


----------



## FrogsHair

Who Me? 


broken tee said:


> Don't worry about finishing in last place. We already have members who have occupied that spot in the past.
> 
> To whom are you referring to?
> 
> I'm in


----------



## FrogsHair

Good answer BT. I was afraid you was going to ask her if she had "kuddies" first. You have been gone from Utah for a spell. :laugh: Women are most welcome. :thumbsup:


broken tee said:


> Absolutely We'd love for you join us


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Good answer BT. I was afraid you was going to ask her if she had "kuddies" first. You have been gone from Utah for a spell. :laugh: Women are most welcome. :thumbsup:


I've had ladies just whoop my backside on the course... why not here:laugh:

I sent ya a PM when do you want to play? watch out I just might beat you even with the arm still on the mend


----------



## FrogsHair

Go a head. Whip me, beat me, torture me. Makes no difference to me. You will get the best I have to offer that day. I am thinking something less than 85 will make you very competitive. If/when you play well enough to shame me, you will have played well, and I will be in shock, and awe of such fine play. I too have had women better me on the course. There's a 14 year old young lady who I sometimes meet up with (and her Dad) who out drives me, and shoots in the high 70s most of the time. Just a pleasure to watch her play so well at such a young age. :thumbsup:


broken tee said:


> I've had ladies just whoop my backside on the course... why not here:laugh:
> 
> I sent ya a PM when do you want to play? watch out I just might beat you even with the arm still on the mend


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Go a head. Whip me, beat me, torture me. Makes no difference to me. You will get the best I have to offer that day. I am thinking something less than 85 will make you very competitive. If/when you play well enough to shame me, you will have played well, and I will be in shock, and awe of such fine play. I too have had women better me on the course. There's a 14 year old young lady who I sometimes meet up with (and her Dad) who out drives me, and shoots in the high 70s most of the time. Just a pleasure to watch her play so well at such a young age. :thumbsup:


There are some fine young players. I was asked to assist with coaching a junior high team. had our first practice and marvelous abilities this year so, I see good competition. We just can't get the girls to play there is scholarship money if they decided to play and continue.Since I raised girls I also help with girls golf in the summer and promote the educational opportunities with a golf scholarship.

Less than 85, huuummm this will cost me a few beers before we play. can't play my age and I'm not that old


----------



## FrogsHair

Well here goes. Just in case we are playing this fantasy thing. 

Woods, McIlroy, Mickleson. Alt.1 Donald, Alt. 2. Westwood.

That bunch should get me off to a good start. Points are doubled , correct?

http://golf.about.com/od/majorchampionships/l/bl2012masters.htm


----------



## Cajun

I'm in:

Mickelson
Westwood
Donald
A1: Woods
A2: Johnson


----------



## FrogsHair

Game on and good luck to you.:thumbsup: BTW, did that tornado in Arlington give you any problems?


Cajun said:


> I'm in:
> 
> Mickelson
> Westwood
> Donald
> A1: Woods
> A2: Johnson


----------



## Cajun

Good luck to you too. 

No, we lucked out, thanks for asking. There were 3 or 4 total around the area yesterday afternoon. My office is in Fountain Place in downtown Dallas and they evacuated our building for about an hour. We had to go down to the basement and into the tunnels below Dallas. My girlfriend was at my house, hiding in the bathroom with our dog and cat when the East Dallas one went by. We think it went right over the house above ground. It was close enough that her ears were popping. Pretty scarey!


----------



## broken tee

*Masters or Bust*

You guys are on now:thumbsup:

Mcdonald
Mcilroy
Mickelson

A1 Johnson
A2 woods


----------



## Surtees

I'm in
Jason Day, Rory McIiroy, Justin Rose A1 Adam Scott A2 Luke Donald

Let the fun begin!


----------



## broken tee

*Are Mulligans allowed*

After round one can we have do overs?


----------



## Surtees

yes I think we need a Mulligan, but after having a quick look at the scores we are all about even with each other.


----------



## Cajun

Since this is a major, this is how I see my score:

Mickelson -8x2= -16
Westwood -8x2= -16
Donald +3x2= +6

So my total for The Masters would be -26?

Am I doing that right guys?


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> Since this is a major, this is how I see my score:
> 
> Mickelson -8x2= -16
> Westwood -8x2= -16
> Donald +3x2= +6
> 
> So my total for The Masters would be -26?
> 
> Am I doing that right guys?


Lee: I don't know...

I picked Mickelson
Mcilroy 
Mcdonald

where did mcilroy place?


----------



## Cajun

broken tee said:


> Lee: I don't know...
> 
> I picked Mickelson
> Mcilroy
> Mcdonald
> 
> where did mcilroy place?


He was tied with Tiger at 5 over.

I can't find McDonald in the line up, did he withdraw?


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> He was tied with Tiger at 5 over.
> 
> I can't find McDonald in the line up, did he withdraw?


Okay I'm going to give ammunition to get a ribbing. I was thinking Luke Mcdonald when I meant Luke Donald. I guess its the Scotsman in me; McSurtees, McHobbitt, McDennis, McCajun oh ya McFrogshair.

I sometimes do a McDuff when I play


----------



## FrogsHair

Looks good to me. :thumbsup: I wound up at +4. I am glad Watson won this event. That guy has more shots in his bag than should be legal. Plus If I am not mistaken his various golf swings are pretty much self taught.


Cajun said:


> Since this is a major, this is how I see my score:
> 
> Mickelson -8x2= -16
> Westwood -8x2= -16
> Donald +3x2= +6
> 
> So my total for The Masters would be -26?
> 
> Am I doing that right guys?


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> Looks good to me. :thumbsup: I wound up at +4. I am glad Watson won this event. That guy has more shots in his bag than should be legal. Plus If I am not mistaken his various golf swings are pretty much self taught.


Should have done this a week ago, By my mathamatical computation I'm +5


----------



## FrogsHair

When is the next major, and/or WGC tournament? We can use them this season, instead of the weekly tournies. Using just those events, we would get to select from most of the best of the best players.


----------



## FrogsHair

Just in case for the US Open....T. Woods, Bubba Watson, P. Mickleson. A-1 Casey Martin, A-2 L. Westwood. 

I will now go the car repair shop after hitting a deer at 75 MPH last night. Actually the car passing us hit her, and knocked her into our lane, where we finished the job.


----------



## broken tee

*We need to get this going again*

Guys and Gals I know there is golf tournaments somewhere in the world. Anyone willing to put their name on the list. Frogshair, Cajun, Steve, Dennis, Joyce, Patty, Rick....what do you say...shall we?:dunno:


----------



## Cajun

I am swamped at work right now so I won't be able to do much admin for a fantasy league, but I'll play.


----------



## Surtees

You find the tournament Bob and we'll do it!


----------



## broken tee

That's what I'm talking about is getting the gang back together We'll get the kid down under to track our predictions.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> You find the tournament Bob and we'll do it!




what's going on in Asia? do you know?


----------



## broken tee

*This week the world Challenge*

This list is for informational purposes only. Field is subject to change. Player can contact PGA TOUR Headquarters for their alternate status. 


Field 
Bradley, Keegan Johnson, Zach Snedeker, Brandt 
Day, Jason Kuchar, Matt Stricker, Steve 
Dufner, Jason Mahan, Hunter Van Pelt, Bo 
Fowler, Rickie McDowell, Graeme Watney, Nick 
Furyk, Jim Poulter, Ian Watson, Bubba 
Johnson, Dustin Simpson, Webb Woods, Tiger


----------



## broken tee

*My picks*

Woods T
Hunter Mahan
Jason Day
Ian Poulter
alt: Steve Stricker


----------



## Surtees

Bubba Watson
Jason Day
Rickie Fowler
A1. Tiger
A2.Steve Sticker


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Bubba Watson
> Jason Day
> Rickie Fowler
> A1. Tiger
> A2.Steve Sticker


why is tiger an alt he's the defender in this contest. I don't even know how his game is.


----------



## Cajun

Zach Johnson
Tiger Woods
Jim Furyk
A1: Hunter Mayhan
A2:Bubba Watson


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> why is tiger an alt he's the defender in this contest. I don't even know how his game is.


I know Tiger will probably play well, I just picked him as an alt as a point of difference. I figured most would pick him, who knows he could have a blow out and it will work for me or he could shot a course record and you can all laugh at me.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I know Tiger will probably play well, I just picked him as an alt as a point of difference. I figured most would pick him, who knows he could have a blow out and it will work for me or he could shot a course record and you can all laugh at me.


Yeah, that's good logic


----------



## broken tee

World Challenge Final:

1 31 NIR Graeme McDowell -17 F -4 color info 69 66 68 68 271 


+ 2 10 USA Keegan Bradley -14 F -3 color info 69 69 67 69 274 



+ 3 23 USA Bo Van Pelt -10 F -2 color info 70 68 70 70 278 



+ T4 1 12 USA Jim Furyk -9 F -2 color info 69 69 71 70 279 


+ T4 2 21 USA Rickie Fowler -9 F -3 color info 73 67 70 69 279 


+ T4 1 2 USA Tiger Woods -9 F -1 color info 70 69 69 71 279 


+ 7 1 17 USA Webb Simpson -7 F -3 color info 70 73 69 69 281 


+ 8 18 USA Steve Stricker -6 F -2 color info 73 71 68 70 282 


+ T9 5 9 USA Hunter Mahan -5 F -4 color info 71 73 71 68 283 


+ T9 1 5 USA Bubba Watson -5 F -1 color info 71 74 67 71 283 


+ T11 11 USA Matt Kuchar -4 F -2 color info 73 69 72 70 284 

+ T11 4 22 USA Nick Watney -4 F 1 color info 67 73 71 73 284 

+ T13 2 3 USA Brandt Snedeker -3 F -3 color info 75 68 73 69 285 


+ T13 2 19 USA Dustin Johnson -3 F -1 color info 74 68 72 71 285 


+ T15 4 USA Jason Dufner -1 F -1 color info 73 68 75 71 287 


+ T15 3 88 AUS Jason Day -1 F -3 color info 71 75 72 69 287 


+ 17 2 45 ENG Ian Poulter E F E color info 73 72 71 72 288 


+ 18 7 6 USA Zach Johnson 5 F 7 color info 74 70 70 79 293


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Bubba Watson -5
> Jason Day -1
> Rickie Fowler -9
> A1. Tiger -9
> A2.Steve Sticker -6


total -15 check me please


----------



## broken tee

Cajun said:


> Zach Johnson +5
> Tiger Woods -9
> Jim Furyk -9
> A1: Hunter Mayhan -5
> A2:Bubba Watson -5


total -13 correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## broken tee

broken tee said:


> Woods T -9
> Hunter Mahan -5
> Jason Day -1
> Ian Poulter 0
> alt: Steve Stricker -6


total -15 you all picked 3


----------



## broken tee

broken tee said:


> total -15 check me please





broken tee said:


> total -13 correct me if I'm wrong





broken tee said:


> total -15 you all picked 3



Surtees -15
Broken tee -15
Cajun -13


----------



## Surtees

nice work Bob, what happened normally you are +15......
Whats next?


----------



## broken tee

Field 
Bradley, Keegan Johnson, Dustin Poulter, Ian 
Calcavecchia, Mark Kelly, Jerry Sabbatini, Rory 
Cauley, Bud Leonard, Justin Singh, Vijay 
Cink, Stewart Love III, Davis Snedeker, Brandt 
Dufner, Jason Norman, Greg Steele, Brendan 
Fowler, Rickie O'Hair, Sean Stricker, Steve 
Howell III, Charles Perry, Kenny Verplank, Scott 
Jacobson, Fredrik Pettersson, Carl Weir, Mike 

How about the Templeton shootout?


----------



## Surtees

Davis Love III, 
Charles Howell III
Steve Stricker

A1. Brandt Snedeker
A2. Carl Pettersson,


----------



## broken tee

*My best guess*

Greg Norman
Rory Sabatini
Vijay Singh

A1 Mike Weir
A2 Rickie Fowler


What the hell do I know


----------



## Cajun

Ricky Fowler
Dustin Johnson
Steve Stricker
A1: Rory Sabatini
A2: Greg Norman


----------



## broken tee

Templeton shoot out: team play, oooopps!


----------



## Surtees

You have failed us Bob.......


----------



## broken tee

*what tourney do you have in mind*

May an crazed dingo raise its leg on your golf bag.


----------



## kelzzy

Is this still going? If so:

1. Tiger Woods
2. Rory Mcilroy
3. Adam Scott


----------



## 373

Just sent in a video of my swing.

I was at 279 lbs then and in the past 2 wseeks, have lost 15 lbs on my way to losing a lot more. I'm hoping to get to the point where I can keep the left arm straight to a point where the club is parallel.


----------



## djw2033

If anyone ever has thought about Fantasy Golf this might be the week to try it out. All new sign players will receive a free ticket to the 2.5 Million Dollar US Open Tournament. 

leave your email here if you want me to shoot you over the free ticket invite.

Not trying to spam..just don't like people signing up and getting nothing out of it... doesn't help anyone!

G/L if your playing this weekend... Full list of rules are on that site right there ! Maybe we could get a discussion for strategy going?


I may roll the dice with Dustin Johnson..


----------

